# 2013 MN Challenge



## jprayze (Dec 13, 2012)

This is an all year challenge. If you plan to use MN as a growth aid anytime in 2013, please join us here!

We will officially start on *January 1, 2013*. I am opening the challenge now, so that you can gather your MN and think about how/if you will mix it with something else. Many ladies have found MN at their local dollar tree stores (I haven't ), but I was able to purchase a 6-pack at a great price from Amazon.com.



So if you're in...thank and answer these questions: 

What is your current length?
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
What frequency will you apply it?
Any other growth aids that you are using?
Anything else you care to add?
Don't forget a starting pic!
*Quarterly Check-ins*

March 30, 2013
June 30, 2013
September 30, 2013
December 31, 2013


But come back often to share your experiences.

More Info

Previous Challenges: 
*Miconazole Nitrate (MN) Challenge (May 1 - July 31, 2012) *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=616801
Original MN Thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209



A Few Tips: 

Pay attention to your hair/scalp. This may not work for you. If you experience any adverse effects (anything that's not the norm for you...some people have reported headaches, shedding, etc.), then reduce or stop using MN.
Take special care of your ends. Most people experience faster growth, but you don't want to lose it by having to get frequent trims.
You can't focus your growth by putting the MN in a specific area (e.g. nape, edges). No matter where you put it, it seems to grow all over.
If you feel a little self-conscious about purchasing MN, find yourself the darkest pair of sunglasses you can and throw a wig on so no one will know your true identity when you hit the feminine product aisle
4% MN can be found in the 3 day prefilled applicators.
Can't wait to see your lovely growing results!!!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 13, 2012)

Challengers
@shortdub78
@pelohello
@alanaturelle
@aliyah7 
@Binetad
@chassiecrane
@Cherry89
@destinyseeker
@DominicanBrazilian82
@ESmackum
@felic1
@garciagirl 
@gforceroy
@Ijanei 
@KiWiStyle
@LexiDior
@Lovingmywaves12
@napbella
@NaturalfienD
@shockolate
@shynewbie
@Taina
@tashboog
@xu93texas 
@ZebraPrintLover
deedoswell
lindsaywhat


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 13, 2012)

i will be joining soon!  when i do start, i will be doing it 2-3 times a week.  i will mix it with either Cantu Growth Repair, or Kid's Organic growth therapy something?   i will be starting in the spring.

i will be following along to see what has worked for everyone and what hasn't!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 13, 2012)

Im joining!!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Dec 13, 2012)

[USER=2496]shortdub78[/USER] said:
			
		

> i will be joining soon!  when i do start, i will be doing it 2-3 times a week.  i will mix it with either Cantu Growth Repair, or Kid's Organic growth therapy something?   i will be starting in the spring.
> 
> i will be following along to see what has worked for everyone and what hasn't!



Is that kids organic what chavascandy was using on YT?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 13, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Is that kids organic what chavascandy was using on YT?



yes!  i got that idea from her the first time i joined.  it didn't make my hair seem dry when i used that instead of just mixing it with an oil. plus it gave me a tingling feeling i liked.  i am going to be more consistent next time around to see if will help me.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm giving MN another chance.  I don't know if my previous shedding came from my MN mix or stopping Nioxin Supplements.  I'm hoping it was the Nioxin.

What is your current length? Grazing APL.
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? No.  I used MN a few months back for about 1 month.
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with JBCO, Emu and peppermint Oil, QB AOHC.
What frequency will you apply it? Daily. 
Any other growth aids that you are using? Yes. Viviscal, MSM, Mineral Rich.  Green Smoothies and exercise for a healthier me, sexier me!
Starting picture taken 11/27/12:
View attachment 184917

jprayze



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm joining. I tried it dot a while last year and turned my sister on to it and she loved it. I am moving up to 4 %. Does anyone apply it straight opposed to mixing it?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 13, 2012)

I already have my mn mixed. I decided to mix my mn with mizani rose h2o moisturizer & another moisturizer by mizani, that I can't remember the name. I also mixed in sum walnut oil. I didn't like applying the mn w/ oils only cause it kept dripping. This mixture will b applied like a grease.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 13, 2012)

Definitely going to be in this challenge I Love MN!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 13, 2012)

How long does it take to see results in average?


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm in...kinda scared to stop so I guess I will continue.


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 13, 2012)

Yay! Count me in!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 13, 2012)

I updated the opening post with the questions, so if you all get a chance please answer.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 13, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Definitely going to be in this challenge I Love MN!



What is your current length? *Grazing BSL/ Full APL*
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *Nope ive been using MN since May 20th 2012 with a break in august*
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *2% MN and 4% MN Mixed with Cantu Oil moisturizer, MTG and Cayenne Oil *
What frequency will you apply it? *Every 1-2 days*
Any other growth aids that you are using? * adding the MTG and Cayenne Oil to my mix*
Anything else you care to add? *MN is the TRUTH .. that is all *
Don't forget a starting pic!
*This timeline is since the Start of MN so im giving MN props for .. 4 or 5 inches of growth in .. 6 months with trims! Along with Healthy eating and .... sparse exercise *


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 13, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> How long does it take to see results in average?



I'd say about a month ... 2 weeks actually...


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 13, 2012)

jprayze said:


> This is an all year challenge. If you plan to use MN as a growth aid anytime in 2013, please join us here!
> 
> We will officially start on January 1, 2013. I am opening the challenge now, so that you can gather your MN and think about how/if you will mix it with something else. Many ladies have found MN at their local dollar tree stores (I haven't ), but I was able to purchase a 6-pack at a great price from Amazon.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi, I want in this challenge. I tried MN this past summer and I experienced a lot of shedding.  The shedding could've been from a deep relaxer stretch. Now that I'm natural, I want to try this again.  Saving my spot.  I'll post details later.


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 13, 2012)

i'm getting frustrated...can't seem to find 4% anywhere i look...it must be illegal here...erplexed


----------



## LexiDior (Dec 13, 2012)

im in. 

What is your current length? NL
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? Ive used it for about 3 weeks
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? mixed with castor oil and Hairepair Intense Moisture
What frequency will you apply it? 2x/wk
Any other growth aids that you are using? Sulfur and biotin


----------



## napbella (Dec 14, 2012)

What is your current length? _BSL_
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? Been using it 2mos 
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? mixed with jbco,rosemary,cedar,argan oils
What frequency will you apply it? 2x-3x wkly
Any other growth aids that you are using? MT 
Anything else you care to add?  I'm 6mos post and transitioning
Don't forget a starting pic! will post soon


----------



## tashboog (Dec 14, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge.
*What is your current length?* *BSB*
*Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?* *Actually I've just started this week (12/12/12)*
*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?* *I'm using MN 4% mixed with Amla oil, garlic extract, & vitamin E*
*What frequency will you apply it? ** Every other day*
*Any other growth aids that you are using?** Hair Trigger & Viviscal Extra Strength vitamins (new formula)*
*Anything else you care to add?* * I'm also using ayurvedic herbs, ayurvedic hair products, & protective styling.*
*Don't forget a starting pic!*


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 14, 2012)

Deleted deleted


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 18, 2012)

tashboog You are way past APL! You are at least BSB!


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 18, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> How long does it take to see results in average?



I noticed a difference in 2 weeks.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 18, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> tashboog You are way past APL! You are at least BSB!


gforceroy you are right . Another forum member said the exact same thing to me as well so I guess I'm actually BSB. ! Now if I can get the rest of my hair to BSL then I'll be so happy .


----------



## Cherry89 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Im in, I just posted that I was gonna star back using MN..* 

*What is your current length?* Unofficially Mbl
*Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *Ive used it back in 2009 and it worked really well. I was impressed..
*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)*? Don't know yet, still searching for the right mix.. I used to mix it with the carrot creme mix..
*What frequency will you apply it*? 3-5 times a week, no less then 3.
*Any other growth aids that you are using?* I will be using MSM powder, Biotin, Sulfur, One Source Vitamin and Ghe-ing

Anything else you care to add?  HHG Ladies


----------



## jprayze (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm been so busy the last few days but I will update the challengers list and be back to answer the questions myself!


----------



## felic1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to join!! I will post information after I have my end of the year length check this week or so. Definitely prior to new years!!


----------



## ESmackum (Dec 20, 2012)

Add me please. I was slacking in the 2012 challenge, but now it's time to get down to business.

[*]What is your current length? 
Shoulder length relaxed (stretching)
[*]Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? 
I used it during the 2012 challenge but I stopped because of skin issues that I thought maybe related (thank goodness it wasn't).
[*]How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? 
Mixed in 2 ways. First mix is MN, castor oil and peppermint oil. The second mix is MN, peppermint oil, castor oil, MTG, and MegaTek (leftover from the previous challenge)
[*]What frequency will you apply it? 
The first mix I will use every night the second one  I will use when I won't offend anyone but myself...lol
[*]Any other growth aids that you are using?
Just biotin
[*]Anything else you care to add? 
The squeeze bottle with the pointy top is what I use to apply
[*]Don't forget a starting pic!
I haven't taken a picture with my actual hair since October so I guess I have to do that before the new year.. so pic coming soon


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 21, 2012)

Okay, finally ahead of the game. I came in very late on the last challenge. So ready for this one.  

    What is your current length? *A little past BSL*, *Close to MBL maybe?*
    Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *I am currently 
    using MN. Been using it for a month and a half now.*
    How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? One 1.59oz tube of MN with 1/4 4oz jar 
    of Doo gro. 
    What frequency will you apply it? *About 5-6 times a week*
    Any other growth aids that you are using? *Not now. Sometime in the near future I 
    plan to implement some cayenne pepper cream.*
    Anything else you care to add? *Been natural for almost 3 years. Still have about 3-4 inches of perm at the ends. I WILL NOT CUT THEM! LOL.*
Starting pic: *I would like to post one prior to starting the new challenge.*


I see others posting pictures in their post, can you guys show me how to do this?  I know, I am not very forum/pic savvy.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Dec 21, 2012)

What is your current length? *Just a little bit shy of BSL*
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *I've been using MN for a few months*

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *Mixed with castor oil, CD Lisa's Hair Elixir, and Avlon Keracare Itchy Scalp Glossifier*

What frequency will you apply it? *Every 1-2 days*

Any other growth aids that you are using? *I take biotin and MSM internally*

Anything else you care to add?
Don't forget a starting pic!
*Starting pic:*


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2012)

tashboog said:


> gforceroy you are right . Another forum member said the exact same thing to me as well so I guess I'm actually BSB. ! Now if I can get the rest of my hair to BSL then I'll be so happy .



tashboog
girl you are BSL! your brastrap is dang near at your waist!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Dec 21, 2012)

So... I'm gonna need these people supposedly finding MN at Dollar Tree to start sharing some locations.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 21, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> tashboog
> girl you are BSL! your brastrap is dang near at your waist!



Yeah I thought mine was low!!!  You are there.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Dec 21, 2012)

What is your current length? *jawbone length *














Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?* Been using inconsistently for about 1 month*

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?* mixed with Megatek, Hair trigger elixir and a bunch of other things i forgot about.*

What frequency will you apply it? *when i remember = once a week?*

Any other growth aids that you are using? *listed about and will start drinking bamboo tea today*

couldnt get a good pic will post one soon.


----------



## tashboog (Dec 21, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Yeah I thought mine was low!!!  You are there.


I didn't realize how low I wear my bra . It is almost close to my waist and it looks like my bra is at MBL . I will claim BSL once my sides reach that length .


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 22, 2012)

Trying to convince my sister to let me get 4% MN this week when we go shopping ..since its $17.00 at CVS ... lol


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 22, 2012)

What is your current length?SL Natural
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I have used MN in the past, I really started consistently the last challenge since about August / September 2012. I have had some shedding episodes but I'm determined to figure it out. My hair has benefited from MN. I might change mix, etc.
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I currently mix it with castor oil, mega-tek, vatika coconut oil. I'm considering changing this mix based on reviewing other posts etc.
What frequency will you use it at? I have been using it every other day but I may reduce it to 2-3 weeks.
Any other growth aids that you are using? Njoy mix when not using MN, may. Implement vitamins
Anything else you care to add? This  is my 2nd challenge, my other is APL


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 23, 2012)

strawbewie said:


> What is your current length?SL Natural
> Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I have used MN in the past, I really started consistently the last challenge since about August / September 2012. I have had some shedding episodes but I'm determined to figure it out. My hair has benefited from MN. I might change mix, etc.
> How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I currently mix it with castor oil, mega-tek, vatika coconut oil. I'm considering changing this mix based on reviewing other posts etc.
> What frequency will you use it at? I have been using it every other day but I may reduce it to 2-3 weeks.
> ...



Hello Strawbewie, I too am natural and was wondering how have you been able to determine new growth?  I've been using mine for a month and a half now, and see no difference in most areas. I was just going to thread wrap another area on my head, but was wondering if there was any other way. 

Thanks.


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 23, 2012)

aliyah7 said:
			
		

> Hello Strawbewie, I too am natural and was wondering how have you been able to determine new growth?  I've been using mine for a month and a half now, and see no difference in most areas. I was just going to thread wrap another area on my head, but was wondering if there was any other way.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm still a rookie at this but I take pictures every 4-6 weeks, basically every time I take my hair down from a PS. After 2-3 months I noticed change in thickness since my hair was thin then the length seem to come. I'm using several growth aids, so it it could be a combination of things.  I think jprayze would be helpful in answering questions about MN since she has used it more . I don't know anything about thread wrapping. OP, any suggestions for aliyah7


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm in! I'll answer the questions and post a pic after this length check.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 24, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> What is your current length? jawbone length
> 
> Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? Been using inconsistently for about 1 month
> 
> ...



shockolate where can I get bamboo tea?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Dec 24, 2012)

What % are most using? 2%? Or 4%?


----------



## CombatBarbie (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm in!!! 

[*]What is your current length?
     My current length is BSB/ grazing BSL 

[*]Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?
   Used MN before but have stopped being       consistent with it. Trying to get back to being consistent cuz a sista got goals for the summertime!  

[*]How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
    Plan on mixing it with some moisturizers/oils like before. what quantity exactly? not sure yet, will be checking ( jacking) peoples recipes. Lol 

[*]What frequency will you apply it?
   Trying to apply it 3-4X / WK. hopefully I can   keep up with it. 

[*]Any other growth aids that you are using?
   Nothing yet... Might still take my natural vitamins, think wanna try the MN alone to see its sole effect on my hair with no other aids. 

[*]Anything else you care to add?
  Good luck growing ladies! 

[*]Don't forget a starting pic!
This is the best pic I could get without any help.. (Excuse the dirty mirror.. It's an uphill battle with the husband...  ) 



*ETA starting pic from December 22 touch up. (like years later.)


----------



## Guinan (Dec 24, 2012)

do any of yall ladies know how soon you can start applying MN after a relaxer?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 24, 2012)

pelohello said:


> do any of yall ladies know how soon you can start applying MN after a relaxer?



I think most ladies wait around a week or 2 after


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Dec 24, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @shockolate where can I get bamboo tea?


 growinghealthyhair from the lady on this blog:
http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ca/p/bamboo-leaf-tea.html


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 24, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> What % are most using? 2%? Or 4%?



I use 2% from Walmart. I have not found any 4%.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 24, 2012)

growinghealthyhair said:


> What % are most using? 2%? Or 4%?



I'm using a mix with both 2% and 4%


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 24, 2012)

aliyah7 said:


> I use 2% from Walmart. I have not found any 4%.



Me eithet...I'm ordering mine from drugstore.con


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Dec 25, 2012)

Im in!!!

What is your current length? APL
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I used it before for about a month. I loved it.
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? It will be mixed with some EOs.
What frequency will you apply it? 4-5 times a week
Any other growth aids that you are using? NJoys mix from another thread
Anything else you care to add? Let's get it ladies!!!!!
Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 25, 2012)

jprayze ... I'm back ...

[*]What is your current length?

CBL

[*]Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?

No.  Used it off and on for two months during the last challenge in 2012.

[*]How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?

Mixed with a few things.  Most importantly my garlic oil.

[*]What frequency will you apply it?

3 x weekly +

[*]Any other growth aids that you are using?

N/A

[*]Anything else you care to add?

Nope 

[*]Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome back DominicanBrazilian82!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 25, 2012)

What is your current length?
 Touching BSL

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?
 I have been using MN since 2010 but took off for 2011 and restarted using every other month for 2012. 

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
Mixing with MT, Olive Oil, and some hair lotion (can't think of the name)

What frequency will you apply it?
Will use it every other day 

Any other growth aids that you are using? 
No

Anything else you care to add? 
Give it a try. It does work. 

Don't forget a starting pic! 
dec 2012 after a trim.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in!
I twisted my hair and my first batch for the new year!

What is your current length? BSB
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I have used it off and on with pretty good results, I'm not sure why I stopped.
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with any oil I can find, and sulfur.
What frequency will you apply it? At least 4 days a week.
Any other growth aids that you are using? (sulfur?)
Anything else you care to add? I am increasing my growth rate by 60% using this MN mix
Don't forget a starting pic! IN my avitar


----------



## NaiyaAi (Dec 26, 2012)

pelohello The general consensus is a week. I give it two days and have not seen any problems.

growinghealthyhair I use 2%. I'm too poor for that 4%.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Dec 26, 2012)

Ijanei Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm gonna come back and update the Challengers and answer any questions floating around...don't fire me!  Lol

Happy holidays ladies!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 26, 2012)

shyekiera said:


> I'm joining. I tried it dot a while last year and turned my sister on to it and she loved it. I am moving up to 4 %. Does anyone apply it straight opposed to mixing it?



When I first started I applied straight but I usually followed up with some oil anyway to combat dryness.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 26, 2012)

aliyah7 said:


> Hello Strawbewie, I too am natural and was wondering how have you been able to determine new growth?  I've been using mine for a month and a half now, and see no difference in most areas. I was just going to thread wrap another area on my head, but was wondering if there was any other way.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm natural too so I depend on pics to see growth.  Maybe a length check will help for wearing the same shirt for every check.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey ladies!! I am so excited to begin this challenge... yet again.  I experienced some good growth and thickness while using MN and I can't wait to experience it all over again 

Some of you ladies are curious how and what to mix your MN with.  I have some great  oil/creme suggestions that have an added benefit... they are ceramide oils/products!  For those of you who don't know a lot about ceramide oils or ceramide rich products, feel free to read or join the 2013 Ceramide Challenge.  As you will review, these oils/products are extremely softening, they add shine, increase manageability and may combat some of the dryness you experience from using MN.  

One of my previous recipes for MN included GSO (Grapeseed Oil) and it made all the difference for my new growth.  Previous recipes left my new growth very dry and dull.  But adding the GSO and moisturizing/sealing with ceramide oils and butters (hemp seed butter is the bomb!) helped restore moisture and shine!

Can't wait to see your results ladies... and hopefully some of you will join the 2013 Ceramides Challenge with me


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 26, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> Ijanei Your hair is so beautiful!



Thank you NaiyaAi! Was a loooooong way here though


----------



## jprayze (Dec 28, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Hey ladies!! I am so excited to begin this challenge... yet again.  I experienced some good growth and thickness while using MN and I can't wait to experience it all over again
> 
> Some of you ladies are curious how and what to mix your MN with.  I have some great  oil/creme suggestions that have an added benefit... they are ceramide oils/products!  For those of you who don't know a lot about ceramide oils or ceramide rich products, feel free to read or join the 2013 Ceramide Challenge.  As you will review, these oils/products are extremely softening, they add shine, increase manageability and may combat some of the dryness you experience from using MN.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing!  I have grapeseed oil in my current mix...I love it!


----------



## Cherry89 (Dec 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried these? Its 1 oz of Miconazole Nitrate (6 pack) for $10.00
I'm going to buy a tube out the store and order this pack later, (6) 1 oz tubes seem like it can go a long way..



http://www.amazon.com/Miconazole-Nitrate-%25-Antifungal-Cream/dp/B00164LKQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356690942&sr=8-1&keywords=miconazole


----------



## jprayze (Dec 28, 2012)

Cherry89 said:


> Has anyone ever tried these? Its 1 oz of Miconazole Nitrate (6 pack) for $10.00
> I'm going to buy a tube out the store and order this pack later, (6) 1 oz tubes seem like it can go a long way..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Miconazole-Nitrate-%25-Antifungal-Cream/dp/B00164LKQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356690942&sr=8-1&keywords=miconazole



Yes I purchased that a while back.  I think I have 2 tubes left.  It's a good deal!


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 28, 2012)

Cherry89 said:


> Has anyone ever tried these? Its 1 oz of Miconazole Nitrate (6 pack) for $10.00
> I'm going to buy a tube out the store and order this pack later, (6) 1 oz tubes seem like it can go a long way..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Miconazole-Nitrate-%25-Antifungal-Cream/dp/B00164LKQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356690942&sr=8-1&keywords=miconazole



I bought the same six pack back in August. Great price and I still have 3 tubes left.


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 28, 2012)

What is your current length? Shoulder length

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? Consistently since Sept. 2012

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with oils (EVOO w/garlic, EVCO, Grapeseed, WGO & JCBO) and MT

What frequency will you apply it? Every other day

Any other growth aids that you are using? Vitamins

Anything else you care to add? HHG everyone!

Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## freckledface (Dec 28, 2012)

Finally made a mix for my MN like 2 months later lol. I put mostly MN a little elasta ap mango butter rosemary and peppermint oil and castor oil. How much of each? I don't know its mostly MN and just a lil bit of the rest. I like the way the peppermint feels on my scalp.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 28, 2012)

I need to buy a really good and really cheap moisturizer to add to my MN.  My mix isn't creamy enough so I only want a moisturizing cream and a little JBCO.  Any suggestions???

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 28, 2012)

I will try this for the first Check In.. Just to see if  I like it
What is your current length?
 Almost BSL

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?
 I have tried it once before, not long enough to notice a difference. 

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
I will probably mix it with Olive Oil, and some hair lotion 
What frequency will you apply it?
Every 2-3 days 

Any other growth aids that you are using? 
No !!! 

Anything else you care to add? 
No  

Don't forget a starting pic! 
This was about 2 weeks ago


----------



## jprayze (Dec 28, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> I need to buy a really good and really cheap moisturizer to add to my MN. My mix isn't creamy enough so I only want a moisturizing cream and a little JBCO. Any suggestions???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Maybe this.  This is what chavascandy on YT used and had great results:

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/af..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you have to use MN indefinitely or can you stop after your goal has been reached w/out experiencing a ton of shedding or other adverse effects?


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 28, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Do you have to use MN indefinitely or can you stop after your goal has been reached w/out experiencing a ton of shedding or other adverse effects?



_Froreal3 You can stop once you reach your goal.  I stopped for a while once I reached APL and didn't have any negative effects at all. Just keep up with your other hair care and frequent deep conditioning_


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Do you have to use MN indefinitely or can you stop after your goal has been reached w/out experiencing a ton of shedding or other adverse effects?



I didnt have any effects after stopping mn. I thought I was going to have an increase of shedding but I didn't. I have stopped now for about a month.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Ijanei & pelohello. I'm considering starting this next week or so. I seem to be getting about 1/2" a month w/my normal diet/exercise routine. I'd like to see if I can boost this. How much extra growth have you ladies experienced? 1/4" a month? 1/2 inch?

Sorry for all the questions...I will read the other threads in a minute.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 28, 2012)

_Froreal3 Good luck to you. Are you mixing it? I know some who do not mix there's and claim to receive more growth but end up having some bad symptoms.

I'm not sure how much in inches I grew but if you can see the siggy, that is most of it.Put it this way, june 2011 i was a little below NL/SL now I'm almost past BSL, even after four trims. Not sure if it all contributed from the MN or not but I used it consistently with my mix. and also took proper care of my hair. _


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2012)

@Ijanei I would mix it with some type of carrier oil. I'm scurred of all the talk of headaches and other bad side effects. Your growth is amazing and your hair looks nice and healthy.

ETA: Ok, you've convinced me! I will pick some up next Friday and mix it with some grapeseed/castor oil. I'll apply it to my scalp every time I moisturize and seal my ends (which is about 3-4x per week).


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2012)

What is your current length? *SL* *aiming for APL by Spring/Summer 2013.*

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *First time.*

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *Mixed with carrier oils. Right now grapeseed and castor are what I have on deck.*

What frequency will you apply it? *4x a week*

Any other growth aids that you are using? *I drink a lot of water, eat clean, take a multi vitamin, Mineral Rich, drink protein shakes, and work out 4-6x a week.*

Anything else you care to add?

Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 28, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> @Ijanei I would mix it with some type of carrier oil. I'm scurred of all the talk of headaches and other bad side effects. Your growth is amazing and your hair looks nice and healthy.
> 
> ETA: Ok, you've convinced me! I will pick some up next Friday and mix it with some grapeseed/castor oil. I'll apply it to my scalp every time I moisturize and seal my ends (which is about 3-4x per week).


_
Froreal3 yaaay  you will enjoy the new length you will achieve. and it seems like you will be doing the right things to care for your hair, including exercise and nutrition. Good luck. you will be happy you did it in the end. Just try for a month. 

Not going to lie, in the beginning I did get headaches, but figured out I was using to much MN and not enough oil/butters in the mix. After I used say like 1/3 of MN, then 1/3 of oils, and lastly 1/3 of some butter (mixed in with a little DC), I didn't have any after that._


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ijanei said:


> _@Froreal3 yaaay  you will enjoy the new length you will achieve. and it seems like you will be doing the right things to care for your hair, including exercise and nutrition. Good luck. you will be happy you did it in the end. Just try for a month. _
> 
> _Not going to lie, in the beginning I did get headaches, but figured out I was using to much MN and not enough oil/butters in the mix. After I used say like 1/3 of MN, then 1/3 of oils, and lastly 1/3 of some butter (mixed in with a little DC), I didn't have any after that._


 
Ok, thanks for the heads up. I will use those ratios!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 28, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks Ijanei & pelohello. I'm considering starting this next week or so. I seem to be getting about 1/2" a month w/my normal diet/exercise routine. I'd like to see if I can boost this. How much extra growth have you ladies experienced? 1/4" a month? 1/2 inch?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions...I will read the other threads in a minute.



I dont know how many inches but here is a pic of my hair from using mn for bout 2mths.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 28, 2012)

I just mixed another batch because my other one didn't look good and the peppermint and oil sulfur was too strong an odor for my taste.  I mixed my new batch with ORS Olive Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion and added just a touch of EVOO, JBCO and Henna Sooq Vatika Oil.  It's nice and fluffy and smells pretty good.  I applied it and was extra careful not to get any on my length because I have a fresh fat iron and I'm not quite ready to put my hair up yet.  It's so easy applying with straight roots.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 29, 2012)

I applied my sulfur, MN mixture for the past 3 days. I ordered pepperment oil to get that tingling sensation for my scalp.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2012)

So I picked up some regular 2% MN today at Tarjay. I've never been so excited to buy vaginal cream. Usually my face is like this  Today my face was like this 

Anyway, I'm going to mix it up with some grapeseed, coconut and a little castor oil to hopefully make a little cream. I think I will add some jasmine EO for fragrance. These are things that I just have off hand.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well......I will use Monistat with some marula hemp I believe. I will use 2-3 X per week. Thanks for doing the challenge. Here is my December length check.
I will use 4&. i have some 2 and I need some 4%


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mixed 1/4 tube of MN with coconut oil and grapeseed oil. Applied it by dipping my fingers in it and rubbing it throughout my parts (I had previously moisturized, sealed and put my hair in about 8 large twists). Now I'm styling my hair in medium sized twists for the next two weeks. Looking forward to the results!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Another question ladies: I see most ppl mix 1/4 tube w/something else. Do you use the entire 1/4 tube in one application? Or have you been using it throughout the week or until its gone? TIA!


----------



## Taina (Dec 29, 2012)

I want to join. Is not the first time I use MN, but i've not beeing consistent at all. I wanna mix mine with sulfur and some cayenne pepper oil ... Do you think is too much?.

I never get any tingling sensation, not with sulfur, MN or Cayenne pepper by itself


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 29, 2012)

Taina said:


> I want to join. Is not the first time I use MN, but i've not beeing consistent at all. I wanna mix mine with sulfur and some cayenne pepper oil ... Do you think is too much?.
> 
> I never get any tingling sensation, not with sulfur, MN or Cayenne pepper by itself



Thats whats in my mix, I don't think it's too much, but I suggest starting with MN then when you're comfortable with that add the sulfur and or cayenne


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 30, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> Another question ladies: I see most ppl mix 1/4 tube w/something else. Do you use the entire 1/4 tube in one application? Or have you been using it throughout the week or until its gone? TIA!



When I used MN, I didn't use a lot.  So a 1/4 tube batch could last me for a week; if I used it everyday consistently.  My last mix was AE Garlic Scalp Treatment, Garlic Oil and my Sulfur Mix (Sulfur, WGO, Jojoba Oil, HTGE, JBCO).  The ratio was always 50% MN to 50% Oil Mix.  A tube can last me a month.  The creamy texture helps to spread it thinner as well as I like to wear straight styles (rollersets).


----------



## jprayze (Dec 30, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Thats whats in my mix, I don't think it's too much, but I suggest starting with MN then when you're comfortable with that add the sulfur and or cayenne



I agree.  Good advice.


----------



## PeJae (Dec 30, 2012)

What is your current length? SL
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? No
 How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I may do a lite mixture with JBCO or straight
What frequency will you apply it? Every other day
 Any other growth aids that you are using? Going start my Biotin again
Anything else you care to add? Haven't really been consistent, so I will try very hard this time
 Don't forget a starting pic! Pic coming Tuesday!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am in!

I will be going to FD tomorrow to look for some MN.
I will be using it on my edges. I will be applying 2x/wk on wash days.

My mix will include: 
1 tube of MN
Emu Oil
JBCO/ EVCO mix
Peppermint Oil


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 30, 2012)

Just made a mix with my oils...it looks pretty gross...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is my Official starting picture !


----------



## Taina (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok so i made my mix yesterday  and applied it. Did it with oils, sulfur and cayenne. Felt ok. So here's my info and starting pictures ^^

*What is your current length?*
See in pinctures, is a little below CB in the back, almost chin in the front

*Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?*
No, but i was never consistent, I hope this challenge help me with that

*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?*
Mixed with oils and sulfur and cayenne

*What frequency will you apply it?*
At least 5x/week

*Any other growth aids that you are using?*
No

*Anything else you care to add?*
Good luck to everyone 

*Don't forget a starting pic!*


----------



## felic1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought my 4% Monistat cream today. I have my Marula jar. I will have to blend a bit. I have to use my JBCO extra dark (No back ups), and I am not finished with my treatment yet. I have on the trigger and GPB, and peppermint conditioner overnight so I will get to the scalp after the treatments tomorrow!


----------



## felic1 (Dec 30, 2012)

shykeira... It may not look nice biut it will make you look great!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wasnt able to go get any MN today because I had to babysit my niece and didnt wanna bundle her up to take her outside.

I will go tomorrow after work!


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 1, 2013)

I might sign up for this challenge, . I'm on the BSL 2013 challenge and will need a boost in my growth, . I will hit either Target or Walmart tomorrow to see if I get some MN. Which brand will you ladies recommend?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 1, 2013)

alanaturelle said:


> I might sign up for this challenge, . I'm on the BSL 2013 challenge and will need a boost in my growth, . I will hit either Target or Walmart tomorrow to see if I get some MN. Which brand will you ladies recommend?



I like store brands cause in cheap and I've gotten great growth with it.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay, I will be getting my Monistat today. I also will buy some castor oil too, so I can mix with my monistat. So my mix will consist of Monistat, Castor Oil, Olive Oil and alittle but of sublimed sulfur.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 1, 2013)

Should I get 2% or 4%? I heard that the 4% is more potent or works better then 2%, is that true ladies?


----------



## Taina (Jan 1, 2013)

Cherry89 said:


> Should I get 2% or 4%? I heard that the 4% is more potent or works better then 2%, is that true ladies?



People say they dont notice diference in growth using either 4 or 2%. but some get headaches with the 4%


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay, Thanks. I guess I will go with the 2%., Lawd knows I don't want no headacheserplexed


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm in. I got pretty good growth using mn consistently last year. I'll use it errrrday (since I'll be cowashing daily) and probably use it straight or mix with castor and peppermint/rosemary oil.


----------



## Perfexion (Jan 1, 2013)

Count me in. I ordered the six pack from Amazon but it hasn't arrived yet. My hair is SL natural. I'll be applying it direct daily after cowashing. I used MN a few years ago right before I big chopped. I'll also be starting Viviscal soon. I'll post my pic as soon as I fix my computer at home.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 1, 2013)

alanaturelle said:


> I might sign up for this challenge, . I'm on the BSL 2013 challenge and will need a boost in my growth, . I will hit either Target or Walmart tomorrow to see if I get some MN. Which brand will you ladies recommend?



I get the Equate brand (2%) 7-day Treatment from Walmart. 
You get a big 1.59oz (45g) tube and 7 empty
disposable applicators for $4.98.  Using it almost daily to grease my scalp,
it lasts me about a month. That's the cheapest I've found in stores so far.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 1, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> I get the Equate brand (2%) 7-day Treatment from Walmart.
> You get a big 1.59oz (45g) tube and 7 empty
> disposable applicators for $4.98.  Using it almost daily to grease my scalp,
> it lasts me about a month. That's the cheapest I've found in stores so far.



Good deal!


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 1, 2013)

jprayze, is it too late for me to join!?


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 1, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> I get the Equate brand (2%) 7-day Treatment from Walmart.
> You get a big 1.59oz (45g) tube and 7 empty
> disposable applicators for $4.98.  Using it almost daily to grease my scalp,
> it lasts me about a month. That's the cheapest I've found in stores so far.



Thank you. I'm at Wal-Mart right now getting it. So it's official: I'm in this challenge as well. I will apply some tonight. I'm using my sig as my starting pic. HHJ!!!!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 1, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> jprayze, is it too late for me to join!?



Please come on in!


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 1, 2013)

What is your current length? Past bsl
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? First time 12/30
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mix with jbco/jojoba/coconut oil mix applied to scalp with applicator
What frequency will you apply it? 3-5 times a week
Any other growth aids that you are using? Prenatal vitamins
Anything else you care to add? I'll only use this faithfully for a month to see if it really works. I want to straighten more during the winter and I can't put too much stuff in it
Don't forget a starting pic! Scraping 15 inches near ear


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 1, 2013)

What is your current length? SL

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? Yes

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with a leave in

What frequency will you apply it? Daily in the morning

Any other growth aids that you are using? I went back n forth between sulphur mix and megatek but was never consistent with either. I still have some of each and maybe I'll try to incorporate them with MN. Has anyone tried that? If so what were your results? So I guess this is a good think that I'm doing this challenge because I need to be consistent with a growth aid, lol.

Don't forget a starting pic! My Dec 2012 in the siggy will be my starting pic.

I'll trim every three months as well.


----------



## Binetad (Jan 1, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> So... I'm gonna need these people supposedly finding MN at Dollar Tree to start sharing some locations.



If you live in a city theres a greater chance of you finding it. I went to the 99$ store and ask for their ointments/cream and they directed me to it. I found Budpak Antifungal Cream with 2% MN for 1$ I bought 10 tubes.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 1, 2013)

@ManiiSweetheart's - How long have you been using MTG?  If you've used it separately from MN what kind of monthly hair growth have you noticed with that?  Have you noticed any extra growth with both? 
I looked up a lot of reviews for MTG. Most were really good. I'd like to try it sometime in the near future.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 1, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> @ManiiSweetheart's - How long have you been using MTG?  If you've used it separately from MN what kind of monthly hair growth have you noticed with that?  Have you noticed any extra growth with both?
> I looked up a lot of reviews for MTG. Most were really good. I'd like to try it sometime in the near future.



I used MN alone 1st and got around 1 in a month. Then I added mtg and still got 1 inch but it was definitely thicker and stronger. 
I've been using mtg since .... June.  I would recommend it the only thing is that it smells like concentrated bacon to me. But it's rather easy to mask.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2013)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Wasnt able to go get any MN today because I had to babysit my niece and didnt wanna bundle her up to take her outside.
> 
> I will go tomorrow after work!



Ok so I got some today from FD. Mixed it up just need to add my peppermint drops.



aliyah7 said:


> I get the Equate brand (2%) 7-day Treatment from Walmart.
> You get a big 1.59oz (45g) tube and 7 empty
> disposable applicators for $4.98.  Using it almost daily to grease my scalp,
> it lasts me about a month. That's the cheapest I've found in stores so far.



Heck im mad because I just spent $6+ for the FD Brand. Yep Im cheap at the moment LOL



Binetad said:


> If you live in a city theres a greater chance of you finding it. I went to the 99$ store and ask for their ointments/cream and they directed me to it. I found Budpak Antifungal Cream with 2% MN for 1$ I bought 10 tubes.



 I wish, how big/small are the tubes?


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 2, 2013)

@Binetad I never even thought about the 99-cent store! I checked the Dollar Tree in the Bronx and they didn't have it. =(

ManiiSweetheart What's MTG?


----------



## jprayze (Jan 2, 2013)

*Good Morning,

The list of challengers is on Post#2.  I just copied those who thanked, but I will go through the pages and make sure that I didn't miss anyone.*

Here's my starting post/info:

What is your current length? APL

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I started in 2012, at the end of March.

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I'm going to be using a mix with 2% MN, jojoba and grapeseed oils with rosemary, cedar, lavender, and thyme EOs. I have a 1 oz tube and about 3oz total oils, so .25 will be MN in the mix.  I usually do about 1/3 MN so I may add some more as we go along. This should last 1 month.

What frequency will you apply it? 

Alternating every other day with MN oil mix and liquid gold sulfur oil. Starting Jan. 1.

Any other growth aids that you are using? 

Been slacking on my vits but will go hard starting on Jan. 1 -- viviscal, a multi, calcium/vitamin D.

Anything else you care to add? Trying to get to MBL by December 2013.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 2, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> @Binetad I never even thought about the 99-cent store! I checked the Dollar Tree in the Bronx and they didn't have it. =(
> 
> ManiiSweetheart What's MTG?



MTG is basically sulfur. Mainly used to strengthen and lengthen horse manes and tails ... and it works for humans too!


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in!!!  Need a boost to see if I can get to full BSL in 2013.  Used MN in the past and it did help me to get to APL. 

What is your current length? APL/about two inches from BSL

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? Nope, was in 2012 MN challenge.

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I will mix 2% with essential oils and sublimed sulfur.

What frequency will you apply it?  probably 3 times per week

Any other growth aids that you are using? In Vitamin Challenge

Now just need to get my butt to the store and buy it!!!


----------



## Taina (Jan 2, 2013)

Applied again yesterday night.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! Last night I rinsed out my conditioner and mixed my 4%MN with Marula Hemp by SSI along with some extra dark JBCO. I mixed well and applied and massaged the scalp during so.


----------



## Binetad (Jan 2, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> @Binetad I never even thought about the 99-cent store! I checked the Dollar Tree in the Bronx and they didn't have it. =(
> 
> ManiiSweetheart What's MTG?



Lemme know if you found some! Every 99-cent store in NYC is starting to sell antifungal ointments.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 2, 2013)

I mixed it with a leave in conditioner and castor oil and applied it last night. I will be dpong the same thing tonight, APL & BSL here I come, .


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Jan 2, 2013)

Can someone please post their MN mixtures with measurements?


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok, here is my info. I haven't started with my MN mixture yet. I will be mixing the ingredients on Friday.

What is your current length? TWA (2.5 inches)
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I've used MN this past summer, however, it got to be too much dealing with the ng and stretching relaxers.
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I'll be mixing it with The Peppermint Pomade and adding jbco, camellia oil, and a few drops of rosemary, eucalyptus, and peppermint oils to the pomade.
What frequency will you apply it? I will be using every other night.
Any other growth aids that you are using? sulfur concoction
Anything else you care to add?
Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

After looking at the calendar, I realized that I will have my hair in a PS by the end of next week. So I'm on and here are my stats:  

What is your current length?
I am about a strong inch from BSL, but let's keep it simple and say that I am APL.

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?
I was a part of the 2012 challenge and I had great results ... that's why I am back one mo' time.

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? 
I will mix my MN with various oils and some Indian powders ... more than likely, I will be using Bhringraj powder in the mix.

What frequency will you apply it? 
I will apply the mix three to four times per week ... and this time, my plan is to gradually cut down over time.  

Any other growth aids that you are using? 
Nah ... unless we are counting supplements and drinking more water. 

Anything else you care to add? 
I'm pumped ... let's get this growth girls!

Don't forget a starting pic! 
WORD!!!!





HHG ladies, I hope you all are doing well and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## beauti (Jan 2, 2013)

*ok I think I wanna camp out here but I won't have my coochie cream supply until this weekend *

What is your current length?*apl*
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?*no I have used MN off and on the throughout the yrs*
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?* think I'm just gonna add one oil to it, maybe olive oil*
What frequency will you apply it?
*think I'm gonna apply every night or every other*
Any other growth aids that you are using?*no *
Don't forget a starting pic!

*sorry pic is humongous! *


----------



## PeJae (Jan 3, 2013)

PeJae said:


> What is your current length? SL
> Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? No
> How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I may do a lite mixture with JBCO or straight
> What frequency will you apply it? Every other day
> ...


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly how much mn I used, maybe .5oz but I used 1oz of oil mix. I think it will last me until mid next week if I apply every day, but I plan to go get more MN tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm happy I can apply my mix and still maintain my hairstyle.  I really love that it's very lite and smells really good. I tried mixing it with oil only and the products would separate and I would have to stir it before each use. 

View attachment 186649

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 3, 2013)

brown_skin_poppin said:


> Can someone please post their MN mixtures with measurements?


 
My mix is 2% MN, jojoba and grapeseed oils with rosemary, cedar, lavender, and thyme EOs. I have a 1 oz tube of MN and about 3oz total oils, so .25 will be MN in the mix. I usually do about 1/3 MN so I may add some more as we go along. This should last at least 1 month.


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm happy I can apply my mix and still maintain my hairstyle.  I really love that it's very lite and smells really good. I tried mixing it with oil only and the products would separate and I would have to stir it before each use.
> 
> View attachment 186649
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Searched the thread to see what I missed - KiWiStyle - what did you use in your mix?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 3, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> Searched the thread to see what I missed - KiWiStyle - what did you use in your mix?



deedoswell I mix the MN with ORS Olive Oil, Oil Moisturizing Hair lotion and then add a little JBCO to my mix.  It's a very creamy moisturizing mix that's not too oily. I don't want too many products on my scalp because I tend to get itchy, plus the JBCO will help thicken the hair from the root.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> deedoswell I mix the MN with ORS Olive Oil, Oil Moisturizing Hair lotion and then add a little JBCO to my mix.  It's a very creamy moisturizing mix that's not too oily. I don't want too many products on my scalp because I tend to get itchy, plus the JBCO will help thicken the hair from the root.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF[/QUO
> 
> Thanks!  I may have to try the ORS Olive Oil and the Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion with mine.  I love that stuff!  Last time I was using MN mine my mix was too oily.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 3, 2013)

The ORS Olive Oil Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion is one product.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 3, 2013)

Applied my mix last night.

**Has anyone found a generic 4% thats cheap?? I found Monistat 4% at Walmart but it was $13.


----------



## beauti (Jan 3, 2013)

*i used to be able to find tubes of MN at the dollar store, dollar tree, etc, but not anymore  gonna have to order online bc i'm not paying fifteen dollaz for the real stuff  for that price I can get like fifteen tubes online!*


----------



## tashboog (Jan 3, 2013)

I applied my MN mix last night and I added peppermint eo and grapeseed oil to my mix.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 3, 2013)

Applied MN tonight! My mix: One applicator of 4% MN, 1-2 oz of a oil mix ( JBCO, WGO, CO, OO), 1oz MT and 1 oz ORS lotion (thks KiwiStyle). This is a new mix I'm trying.


----------



## Taina (Jan 4, 2013)

Applied again tonight. 
Had a co-wash this afternoon


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 4, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> The ORS Olive Oil Oil Moisturizing Hair Lotion is one product.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oooooh OK - so it's not what I thought it was.  I think Sally's carry it - I know I've seen it before.  Thanks!!!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 4, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> Oooooh OK - so it's not what I thought it was.  I think Sally's carry it - I know I've seen it before.  Thanks!!!



I got mine from Walgreens last night


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 4, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> I got mine from Walgreens last night



Thanks!!!!  On my way there after work today!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 4, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> I got mine from Walgreens last night



Yes, drug stores, Walmart, Target, beauty supply, etc,.  I got mine from Family Dollar but it is no cheaper than anywhere else.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2013)

What is your current length? SL, NL on sides, EL at crown, and NL in front
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I used it on and off in past challenge.
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? applied directly to scalp, massage in and then apply my HTGE over that and massage,in.
What frequency will you apply it? I'm going to try and apply daily.
Any other growth aids that you are using? HTGE and maybe some hairfinity I have.
Anything else you care to add? Nope
Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 4, 2013)

So far I've been to dollar tree (didn't have it) and Target ($ 8 ) looks like ill be ordering online if CVS fails

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 4, 2013)

dwells1210 said:


> So far I've been to dollar tree (didn't have it) and Target ($8) looks like ill be ordering online if CVS fails
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you have a Wal-Mart near? I got mine over there!!!


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 4, 2013)

It's about 20-40 away depending on traffic. I love the store but hate driving there

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just applied MN mixture last night.


What is your current length?* Not sure. BSL I think.*

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *Since November 2012.*

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *I mix 1.59oz of MN with 1/4 of a 4oz jar of Doo Gro Vitilizer (purple).*

What frequency will you apply it? *5-7 times a week.*

Any other growth aids that you are using? *None. *

Anything else you care to add? *Last relaxer was 02-17-2010 and I still have about 4-5 inches of relaxer at the ends. I figured the perm should be out by now. Maybe my hair grows slow?*

Don't forget a starting pic! *Look below. Don't bag on my ends. I know they need to be cut*.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2013)

dwells1210 said:


> So far I've been to dollar tree (didn't have it) and Target ($ 8 ) looks like ill be ordering online if CVS fails
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



dwells1210 Target didn't have their own Up&Up brand for 5 bucks?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been applying the MN mix twice a day for almost a week now. I must not be super sensitive because I don't have any headaches/tingling and the amount of MN in my mix is a lot. I already finished off the tube I bought last week. 

I bought another tube today, but I will use it more sparingly by adding more coconut oil. Anyway, I won't be taking measurements until the end of the month. I'll just keep applying the MN faithfully and hope for the best.


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 4, 2013)

Up&up was 7.53

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## felic1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Last night massaged in MN mix after co wash!


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 5, 2013)

Still in the Challenge, waiting for my 6pk monistat to be shipped.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 5, 2013)

I will be starting my mn again next week! So excited. I hope it gives me more thickness. I will be alternating between mn & jbco.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 5, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I will be starting my mn again next week! So excited. I hope it gives me more thickness. I will be alternating between mn & jbco.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Welcome back!  I need to put JBCO back into my regimen.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 5, 2013)

Straight starting pic 12/23/12



Wash n go 1/4/13



Hopefully my wash n go will be longer at the next check in too.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting Senegalese twists right now.  It should be easy to track my new growth with them.


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 5, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Getting Senegalese twists right now.  It should be easy to track my new growth with them.



What are Senegalese twists? Can I do them with just my natural hair?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 5, 2013)

dwells1210 said:


> What are Senegalese twists? Can I do them with just my natural hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



They look like this:



So you could definitely to a thin twist, but it wouldn't look exactly the same.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I will be starting my mn again next week! So excited. I hope it gives me more thickness. I will be alternating between mn & jbco.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I put JBCO in my mix.  It contains the growth aid (MN), moisturizer (ORS olive oil hair lotion) and thickening agent (JBCO).  Now all I have to do is moisturize my line of demarcation while I'm parting through my hair, I've had some long strand breakage because I been missing this step.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2013)

Ladies, please help with a question:

Is there a wait time between applying MN and getting a relaxer like with using a Sulfur mix?  I'm getting a relaxer the week of 1/20 so if necessary, I'll have to stop soon.  I've been applying my mix daily.  THANKS!

jprayze

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 5, 2013)

Relaxing today so will start MN in a few days


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 5, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Getting Senegalese twists right now.  It should be easy to track my new growth with them.



Ooo, love me some Senegalese twists. I've had them off and on for years.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 5, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ladies, please help with a question:
> 
> Is there a wait time between applying MN and getting a relaxer like with using a Sulfur mix?  I'm getting a relaxer the week of 1/20 so if necessary, I'll have to stop soon.  I've been applying my mix daily.  THANKS!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I stopped a month prior to relaxing. But I think some ladies stop 2wks prior to relaxing. I have an extremely sensitive scalp, so I didn't want to risk burning.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 5, 2013)

jprayze said:


> They look like this:
> 
> So you could definitely to a thin twist, but it wouldn't look exactly the same.



Braids barely stay in my hair. I'm looking for a good go to protective style that won't be affected by massaging the MN daily. Right now I'm bunning it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jan 5, 2013)

jprayze Can I still join this challenge? I just ordered some MN and JBCO from amazon.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 5, 2013)

*SkolarStar* said:


> jprayze Can I still join this challenge? I just ordered some MN and JBCO from amazon.



Yes you can join anytime this year.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been applying every other day since Jan. 1 with my mix of 2% + 4% + Cantu oil moisturizer + cayenne oil + MTG. I'm also jogging for an hour on days I don't apply for increased circulation.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 5, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I've been applying every other day since Jan. 1 with my mix of 2% + 4% + Cantu oil moisturizer + cayenne oil + MTG. I'm also jogging for an hour on days I don't apply for increased circulation.



Where can I find cayenne oil?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 5, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Where can I find cayenne oil?



I'm not really sure ... maybe online? I make my own by heating coconut oil adding the cayenne powder until I feel like it's ready then separate with cheese cloth and let it cool.


----------



## Perfexion (Jan 5, 2013)

Got my MN today. I'll be washing and applying it directly to my scalp tonight.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I stopped a month prior to relaxing. But I think some ladies stop 2wks prior to relaxing. I have an extremely sensitive scalp, so I didn't want to risk burning.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



:-O, I should stop now then.  My relaxer is in 2 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 5, 2013)

How do u get the cream To mix with the oils?


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 6, 2013)

Are any of you ladies bagging your hair after applying the MN?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2013)

Dang, why am I suddenly experiencing increased shedding again?  UGH!  The same thing happened the last time I took it MN but I was hoping it was the Nioxin withdrawal.

This is just one day of shedding/breakage:
View attachment 187407

I had the same amount yesterday. It's shedding and breaking (short and long hair).  I'm going to clarify tomorrow and stop the MN to see if that is the problem.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 6, 2013)

just used my MN mix after my DC.


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 6, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Are any of you ladies bagging your hair after applying the MN?



I tried to but it's too hot for my head.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Dang, why am I suddenly experiencing increased shedding again?  UGH!  The same thing happened the last time I took it MN but I was hoping it was the Nioxin withdrawal.
> 
> This is just one day of shedding/breakage:
> 
> ...



I just washed yesterday and noticed I had very little shedding. Some things that have helped me with shedding are garlic oil pre-poo (works best but stinky as hell!)  acv/tea rinses, aphogee 2step treatment, and recently I started to incorporate aloe Vera gel in my regimen again. It has done wonders!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Dang, why am I suddenly experiencing increased shedding again?  UGH!  The same thing happened the last time I took it MN but I was hoping it was the Nioxin withdrawal.
> 
> This is just one day of shedding/breakage:
> 
> ...



I hope it's not MN!  My two preventative measures are tea rinses and keeping AE garlic mask in my rotation.

I'm thinking is making my own garlic mask as a cheaper alternative when the AE is gone, even though it will be smellier.  Keep us posted'


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks ladies.  I'm going to do a garlic prepoo today with AE Garlic Mask and Kyolic liquid aged garlic extract.  It expired 10/2012 but I'm using it anyway.  I'll apply it to my scalp only, fingers crossed because I don't want to end this challenge.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 6, 2013)

Twists installed yesterday.  Applied my MN mix on my scalp between my twists.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 6, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Twists installed yesterday.  Applied my MN mix on my scalp between my twists.



Pics please  !!!


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Dang, why am I suddenly experiencing increased shedding again?  UGH!  The same thing happened the last time I took it MN but I was hoping it was the Nioxin withdrawal.
> 
> This is just one day of shedding/breakage:
> View attachment 187407
> ...



I almost always have a certain amount of shedding whenever I do my hair, but I too had excess shedding this past month of using MN. Freaked me out at first, but I tried to convince myself it was because of increased growth. My hair is much, much thicker right now too. I just got my hair washed, DC'ed and flat-ironed at the shop and hadn't had a problem since then. 
I'll need to look up the garlic thing, just in case it comes back. I also noticed that whenever my hair is straight and I moisturize daily or Every other day, I get less breakage.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> I almost always have a certain amount of shedding whenever I do my hair, but I too had excess shedding this past month of using MN. Freaked me out at first, but I tried to convince myself it was because of increased growth. My hair is much, much thicker right now too. I just got my hair washed, DC'ed and flat-ironed at the shop and hadn't had a problem since then.
> I'll need to look up the garlic thing, just in case it comes back. I also noticed that whenever my hair is straight and I moisturize daily or Every other day, I get less breakage.



Thanks aliyah7.  So you have no more shedding after your salon visit?  Did your stylist do anything special to help with shedding?  

I hate others have gone thru MN shedding but I'm glad I'm not alone.  I really want to stick to the MN this time and be reactive and proactive on keeping the shedding to a minimum/normal range for me.  Maybe this stuff does force the hair to cycle more rapidly. The telogen/rest phase (when the hair sheds) usually last two weeks, hopefully it'll be less seeing as the MN has the rapid effect, IDK.  The anagen (growth phase) follows. If these garlic scalp treatments doesn't work, I'm going to seriously reconsider usage because I have fine/low density hair; I cannot afford to lose strands.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks @aliyah7.  So you have no more shedding after your salon visit?  Did your stylist do anything special to help with shedding?
> 
> I hate others have gone thru MN shedding but I'm glad I'm not alone.  I really want to stick to the MN this time and be reactive and proactive on keeping the shedding to a minimum/normal range for me.  Maybe this stuff does force the hair to cycle more rapidly. The telogen/rest phase (when the hair sheds) usually last two weeks, hopefully it'll be less seeing as the MN has the rapid effect, IDK.  The anagen (growth phase) follows. If these garlic scalp treatments doesn't work, I'm going to seriously reconsider usage because I have fine/low density hair; I cannot afford to lose strands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I got my hair done on January 02. 
Prior to getting my hair done, my hair was shedding so bad. I could just grab one of my twist, run my hands done it and strands would come out.  This was before I actually took the twists out.   And while combing I would also see little tiny broken ends (This was a shock; I never notice broken ends).  My hair was also sooo thick it was very hard to comb through. It would knot and tangle real bad. This was very weird for me.  I detangling my hair with a lot of Kinky Curly Knot Today Leave-In and a little Infusium 23.  Hair was nicely moisturized for a few days til I got my hair done at shop. When I got to shop lady started taking down my twists, it was the same thing:  Shedding, knotting & tangles.  I am not tender headed but man it hurt.
I never told her my situation. She just washed my hair then made up some conditioner for my hair and I sat under dryer for about 20-25min.  So far minimal shedding.
And just to clarify, this only occurred during the second month of using MN. The first month I had my hair flat-ironed and kept it straight(did not wash nor touch up with flat-iron). No excessive shedding that I noticed.  But, the second month, I washed it and let it revert; Kept it kinky. That's when it all started happening.
So, now, I want to keep my hair straight until I wash and try and keep ends moisturized daily, although they need cutting.
Sorry for the essay.  It feels good to get it out though. LOL!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 6, 2013)

[USER=355477]DominicanBrazilian82[/USER];17644469 said:
			
		

> Pics please  !!!



Here ya go!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 6, 2013)

Duplicate posted my pics.

So I will use this spot to say, I'm glad everyone is paying special attention to your hair during this time.  If anything is putting your hair's health, stop or change your application method.

Welcome to all new members...keep coming and keep growing


----------



## Tatilove (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi! I am a long time lurker and finally decided to subscribe today because of this post. My hair was BSL length yesterday. And an unfortunate incident happened. Now I am at about ear length. erplexed
I would like to join in this challenge. I know I am about 6 days late, but hopefully I catch up to you guys.
BTW, I am relaxed, and I would like to attain BSL or longer by august. Not sure if this is realist, but I am motivated to get my hair to grow longer and stronger. 

I will post pictures after. 

What is your current length? A little longer than ear length
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? YES!
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Water/Extra Virgin Coconut oil
What frequency will you apply it? 5 times a week
Any other growth aids that you are using? Not right now
Anything else you care to add? I will try to wear a protective hairstyle
Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 6, 2013)

Yesterday, I washed, deep conditioned  and put my hair in cornrows. Today, I applied my MN mix.


----------



## Perfexion (Jan 6, 2013)

I washed, MN'd and bunned today.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 6, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> View attachment 187479
> ...



Looks very good!!!!!!


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 6, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Here ya go!



Pretty!  Did u do it yourself? I am about to first mine next weekend cuz I can't stand this kinky hair..itches too bad


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 6, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Here ya go!



Pretty!  Did u do it yourself? I am about to first mine next weekend cuz I can't stand this kinky hair..itches too bad


----------



## randi415 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all! I'm kinda new to the forum. Signed up a while back but have only been here a few times. I'm following this thread to get mixture ideas and see you ladies results and experiences. I just began using MN this week but I am not using it as a growth aid but as a treatment for seborrheic dermatitis. The first night I tried I got a horrible headache but I figured I didn't dilute it enough so today after reading and watching YT videos I tried a different mixture. I used water, olive oil, castor oil, sweet almond oil, and tea tree oil. I mixed a small batch in an applicator bottle kinda worried about how long it will last without going bad. I plan to use it every other night in the beginning. So far no headache. Any tips or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 6, 2013)

weekly wash.. with MN mix after final rinse  with JBCO and mixto scalp.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 7, 2013)

[USER=347179]randi415[/USER];17647847 said:
			
		

> Hello all! I'm kinda new to the forum. Signed up a while back but have only been here a few times. I'm following this thread to get mixture ideas and see you ladies results and experiences. I just began using MN this week but I am not using it as a growth aid but as a treatment for seborrheic dermatitis. The first night I tried I got a horrible headache but I figured I didn't dilute it enough so today after reading and watching YT videos I tried a different mixture. I used water, olive oil, castor oil, sweet almond oil, and tea tree oil. I mixed a small batch in an applicator bottle kinda worried about how long it will last without going bad. I plan to use it every other night in the beginning. So far no headache. Any tips or suggestions are welcome.



Hi!!!  How much MN is in your mix and how often so you plan to use it?


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in. I oiled my scalped with mn mix last night. Proceeded to wrap hair after applying oil to the hair itself. 

I'm also protective styling with braids right now so I am hoping to get the ultimate growth and reach MBL before the second length check in.


----------



## randi415 (Jan 7, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## randi415 (Jan 7, 2013)

I think I'd like to join this challenge after all. Although I didn't plan on using MN as a growth aid I may as well track my growth since I'll be using it and following thus thread regularly. WTS may I pls join you ladies?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## randi415 (Jan 7, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Hi!!!  How much MN is in your mix and how often so you plan to use it?



I squeezed out about 1 1/2 from the tube. It's a very small batch, it won't last more than a couple weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in, I applied my mix this morning!


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 7, 2013)

sigh...i am out of mn already...either i used to much or i didn't buy enough...


----------



## randi415 (Jan 7, 2013)

What is your current length?
A little below collarbone. Haven't done a length check in a while

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?
This will be my first time.

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
I made a small mixture of MN, water, olive oil, castor oil, sweet almond oil, and tea tree oil. When I finish this mix I plan onmixing it w/ Beija flor scalp elixer.

What frequency will you apply it?
I'm going to start off with every night (if I can remember) for at least 2wks, then I'll do every other night, and then 2-3 a week

Any other growth aids that you are using?
No other growth aids, but I am pregnant so I'm taking prenatal vitamins that I plan to continue taking after I deliver.

Anything else you care to add?
Mainly using MN to treat my scalp dermatitis. I have heard women w/ this condition have had great results and nothing else seems to work for me.

Don't forget a starting pic!
My hair is in a PS right now but I will take some pics this weekend when I take it down


----------



## jprayze (Jan 7, 2013)

shyekiera said:


> sigh...i am out of mn already...either i used to much or i didn't buy enough...



How much did you have?  What did you mix it with?


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 7, 2013)

A normal sized tube...2%..I mixed it with oils..


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 7, 2013)

jprayze said:


> How much did you have?  What did you mix it with?



A normal sized tube...2%..I mixed it with oils..


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 7, 2013)

shyekiera said:


> A normal sized tube...2%..I mixed it with oils..



How long did it last you?


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 7, 2013)

alanaturelle said:


> How long did it last you?



About two weeks ...


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 8, 2013)

Used MN mix last night


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 8, 2013)

I detangled, moisturized & sealed and applied my mix for the first since the discovery of abnormal shedding.  My garlic scalp treatment seemed to work some but there is still shedding, just not as much.  I added garlic extract into my mix and surprisingly, it didn't reek of garlic, during or after so that's a relief.  Can't wait to see the results of tonight's application and finger Detangling.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 8, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I detangled, moisturized & sealed and applied my mix for the first since the discovery of abnormal shedding. My garlic scalp treatment seemed to work some but there is still shedding, just not as much. I added garlic extract into my mix and surprisingly, it didn't reek of garlic, during or after so that's a relief. Can't wait to see the results of tonight's application and finger Detangling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thanks for the update!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2013)

shyekiera said:


> About two weeks ...



are you squeezing it out of an applicator?  i use my finger and rub it into my scalp.  i can make it last a least a month.  i just use a tiny dab.  plus it's mixed so it should last a little longer.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 8, 2013)

shyekiera said:


> About two weeks ...



Yeah, I'm not really an expert as it is my first time using MN but I think that you may be putting a little too much. I mixed a whole tube with a leave in and a dash of castor oil and it looks like it would last a month. Oh, and I apply once a day.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 8, 2013)

Checking in, I cowashed this morning and applied the mix.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 8, 2013)

alanaturelle said:


> Yeah, I'm not really an expert as it is my first time using MN but I think that you may be putting a little too much. I mixed a whole tube with a leave in and a dash of castor oil and it looks like it would last a month. Oh, and I apply once a day.


 
I agree.  A 1oz tube of MN mixed with oils or something else, should last a month.


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks yall...I use an applicator but I guess I may be a little trigger happy...


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 8, 2013)

Checking in!  Applying my mix three to four times a week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Checking in. Decided I'm going to apply the MN straight. Last week I mixed it with coconut oil. I tried it straight once or twice and I didn't get any headaches, so that's the way I will proceed for now. I've been applying it twice daily for a little over a week now.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 9, 2013)

Used my MN mix tonight


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 9, 2013)

Applied Monday and cowashed and applied tonight.


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 10, 2013)

Applied MN mix 10 days in a row. Doing a length check on Sunday to see if its made a difference.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 10, 2013)

dwells1210 said:


> Applied MN mix 10 days in a row. Doing a length check on Sunday to see if its made a difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been consistent with every other day MN applications, alternating with the sulfur.  This will be interesting since I won't be able to length check since March due to my twists, so I'm looking for great results!  Hopefully i will see some growth from the roots soon.


----------



## Taina (Jan 10, 2013)

Been concistent. Applied yesterday, it was easier cause i have my hair in twists ... very easy to apply it


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 10, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I've been consistent with every other day MN applications, alternating with the sulfur.  This will be interesting since I won't be able to length check since March due to my twists, so I'm looking for great results!  Hopefully i will see some growth from the roots soon.



I remember using Sulfur 8 years ago. Not sure if it was for dandruff or hair growth. Anyway, I believe my hair did grow from it. What is your MN mixture? And are you applying the Sulfur by itself or mixed with something else?
I think I would like to try the Sulfur 8 with MN. Right now I'm using Doo Gro, which has Sulfur in it. I was going to do the Cayenne pepper thing, but it's a little too pricey for my likings right now.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 10, 2013)

Checking in. I've been applying consistently pretty much every day. I'm officially labeling MN as "Creamy Crack 2.0" because the highlight of my day has become applying this stuff every night.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 10, 2013)

Checking In... still using my MN every other day as well as Moisturizing/Sealing and bunning. I'm still using the mix from the last challenge... haven't finished it yet. Actually I'll probably be using it for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 10, 2013)

I applied my mix today and have been consistently daily or every other day since the start of the challenge.  My relaxer is in two weeks so I'm hoping for at least an additional 3/4 inch since I did my LC almost a month ago.  Wishful thinking maybe but I'm reaching for the stars.

BTW, the excessive shedding is gone and I barely have breakage, though I'm trying to get that down to zero.  The garlic extract, Roux PC shampoo & conditioner and overnight DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm worked wonders.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## randi415 (Jan 10, 2013)

Been using my MN every night and so far so good. I can tell that it's working because I usually wash my hair on Sunday and then do a midweek cowash but I was able to skip the cowash this week. Usually my scalp would be so itchy and flaky by now. I'm glad I started the challenge in a protective style, I can see how clear my scalp is and know I'm not just psyching myself into believing it's working. I will do my starting length check this saturday when I take this PS down.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 10, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I applied my mix today and have been consistently daily or every other day since the start of the challenge. My relaxer is in two weeks so I'm hoping for at least an additional 3/4 inch since I did my LC almost a month ago. Wishful thinking maybe but I'm reaching for the stars.
> 
> BTW, the excessive shedding is gone and I barely have breakage, though I'm trying to get that down to zero. The garlic extract, Roux PC shampoo & conditioner and overnight DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm worked wonders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Glad to hear shedding has gone down. I have had minimal shedding and barely any breakage. I've been actually putting the Doo Gro on my ends, I love it so far. YOU GROW GIRL!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 10, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Glad to hear shedding has gone down. I have had minimal shedding and barely any breakage. I've been actually putting the Doo Gro on my ends, I love it so far. YOU GROW GIRL!



Breakage is so scary.  All I was thinking was a setback to SL, NOOO!  I'm glad you got your breakage under control!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Perfexion (Jan 10, 2013)

Checking in. Applied my MN tonight.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 10, 2013)

My NG finally feels like new hair again...and not nappy hair!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm going away for the weekend and only packing one hair product (for me)-- my MN mix!  I'm going moisturize before I leave today and resume moisturizing when I get back on Monday.  I'll be using MN Saturday and maybe Sunday if I have time.

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 11, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I'm going away for the weekend and only packing one hair product (for me)-- my MN mix!  I'm going moisturize before I leave today and resume moisturizing when I get back on Monday.  I'll be using MN Saturday and maybe Sunday if I have time.
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies!



So I'm leaving the MN mix.  My bottle was already leaking before I left.  So I'm just taking a tiny bit of MN left in my tube and will apply directly.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 12, 2013)

I used my MN mix tonight


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 12, 2013)

So I've applied mn mix faithfully for the past 2 weeks but idk if i will continue much longer. My hair feels so oily and yucky. Length check tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jan 12, 2013)

My MN just came in the mail! 6 tubes ready to use. Now I'm waiting on my jbco.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 12, 2013)

dwells1210 said:


> So I've applied mn mix faithfully for the past 2 weeks but idk if i will continue much longer. My hair feels so oily and yucky. Length check tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



some ladies have had similar issues. My mix is creamy: oil mix, MN and mega-tek. Adding less oil may help with the consistency.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 12, 2013)

dwells1210 said:


> So I've applied mn mix faithfully for the past 2 weeks but idk if i will continue much longer. My hair feels so oily and yucky. Length check tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah I tried to be like everyone else and applied a bunch of oils to my mix too, didn't like it at all.  I added a creamy moisturizer to my next batch and added some JBCO and its perfect.  My hair isn't greasy and I can maintain a style while applying it daily.  A little goes a long way.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 12, 2013)

Still applying my mix daily.  Last night I had less than 5 shed hairs after I applied my mix and gently slid the shed strands from my hair.  This garlic extract is the BOMB.COM!!  Keeping my "would be" shed hairs equals fuller hair, I'm so excited!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey ladies! I've been faithfully applying my MN mix every other day. And I think I'm getting more growth is the 4%.  I'm saying this because I'm getting into that stage where my hair is growth at a faster rate and I have so reevaluate my methods. Just like when I 1st started using MN.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 12, 2013)

dwells1210 said:


> So I've applied mn mix faithfully for the past 2 weeks but idk if i will continue much longer. My hair feels so oily and yucky. Length check tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My hair can't stand too much oil so my mix is creamy as well. I mixed it with a leave in and a few drops of castor oil.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 12, 2013)

Cowashed and applied the mix this morning.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 12, 2013)

hopefully ill get a chance to wash and apply my mix tonight.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> I remember using Sulfur 8 years ago. Not sure if it was for dandruff or hair growth. Anyway, I believe my hair did grow from it. What is your MN mixture? And are you applying the Sulfur by itself or mixed with something else?
> I think I would like to try the Sulfur 8 with MN. Right now I'm using Doo Gro, which has Sulfur in it. I was going to do the Cayenne pepper thing, but it's a little too pricey for my likings right now.



My MN is mixed with grapeseed, jojoba oil, and some EOs.  About 1/3 MN to 2/3 oils.

I have liquid gold oil with sulfur.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

destinyseeker said:


> Checking In... still using my MN every other day as well as Moisturizing/Sealing and bunning. I'm still using the mix from the last challenge... haven't finished it yet. Actually I'll probably be using it for the next couple of weeks.



My mixes last forever too!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

[USER=323671]KiWiStyle[/USER];17680593 said:
			
		

> I applied my mix today and have been consistently daily or every other day since the start of the challenge.  My relaxer is in two weeks so I'm hoping for at least an additional 3/4 inch since I did my LC almost a month ago.  Wishful thinking maybe but I'm reaching for the stars.
> 
> BTW, the excessive shedding is gone and I barely have breakage, though I'm trying to get that down to zero.  The garlic extract, Roux PC shampoo & conditioner and overnight DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm worked wonders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Where did you get the garlic extract?  Does it have a strong garlic smell?


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

randi415 said:


> Been using my MN every night and so far so good. I can tell that it's working because I usually wash my hair on Sunday and then do a midweek cowash but I was able to skip the cowash this week. Usually my scalp would be so itchy and flaky by now. I'm glad I started the challenge in a protective style, I can see how clear my scalp is and know I'm not just psyching myself into believing it's working. I will do my starting length check this saturday when I take this PS down.



Cute style!!!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

jprayze said:


> So I'm leaving the MN mix.  My bottle was already leaking before I left.  So I'm just taking a tiny bit of MN left in my tube and will apply directly.



Ok I actually forgot the MN this weekend!  Welp that's my first time missing this year.  Faithfully applying every other day.  Will continue on Monday.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

dwells1210 said:


> So I've applied mn mix faithfully for the past 2 weeks but idk if i will continue much longer. My hair feels so oily and yucky. Length check tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How often do you wash or cowash?  Have you tried just applying MN directly?  As others suggested, maybe mix with something lightweight like a cream.  I don't remember what oils you were mixing with but a lighter oil may help as well.  Grapeseed oil is light and a ceramide.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

*SkolarStar* said:


> My MN just came in the mail! 6 tubes ready to use. Now I'm waiting on my jbco.



Those 6 tubes will last forever.  I still have 2 unopened tubes and I ordered last summer I think.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Hey ladies! I've been faithfully applying my MN mix every other day. And I think I'm getting more growth is the 4%.  I'm saying this because I'm getting into that stage where my hair is growth at a faster rate and I have so reevaluate my methods. Just like when I 1st started using MN.



I couldn't really tell a difference between 2% and 4%, but when I repurchase I probably will get some 4%.  Using up my 2% now.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 13, 2013)

I decided 2 wait another week to begin using MN. I want to apply it on freshly washed hair & I don't plan on washing my hair until next weekend

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 13, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I couldn't really tell a difference between 2% and 4%, but when I repurchase I probably will get some 4%.  Using up my 2% now.



Did you use just 4%? I'm adding the 4% and the little 2% tube that comes with it.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 13, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Still applying my mix daily.  Last night I had less than 5 shed hairs after I applied my mix and gently slid the shed strands from my hair.  This garlic extract is the BOMB.COM!!  Keeping my "would be" shed hairs equals fuller hair, I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


KiWiStyle Where did you get your garlic extract?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 13, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Where did you get the garlic extract?  Does it have a strong garlic smell?




It does in the bottle but the smell magically disappears when I mix it in with the MN and moisturizer.  There is no hint of garlic, I have a strong, sensitive nose just so you'd know.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 13, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> KiWiStyle Where did you get your garlic extract?



The vitamin Shoppe, Whole Foods has it too. I get the Kyolic brand.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 13, 2013)

It took 2 washes to get all of the oil out of my hair. I still have about 2oz on mn mix left so I put less oil in my dc and leave in mix to offset the oily-ness. I didn't do a length check before I put my hair in plaits last night but it feels longer.  Trying to stay faithful until the end of the month

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Did you use just 4%? I'm adding the 4% and the little 2% tube that comes with it.



Just the 4% by itself


----------



## Perfexion (Jan 13, 2013)

Checking in. I used my MN straight today. I was going to apply it more often than once or twice a week but it interferes with my bun challenge. Oh well.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

Perfexion said:


> Checking in. I used my MN straight today. I was going to apply it more often than once or twice a week but it interferes with my bun challenge. Oh well.



That's good that you are using it straight since you can't use it as much.

When I bunned a lot, sometimes I would just apply the MN to my edges so I wouldn't have to bother my bun.


----------



## Perfexion (Jan 13, 2013)

jprayze said:


> That's good that you are using it straight since you can't use it as much.
> 
> When I bunned a lot, sometimes I would just apply the MN to my edges so I wouldn't have to bother my bun.



Oh good idea! Did you notice a dip in growth using this method though?


----------



## jprayze (Jan 13, 2013)

Perfexion said:


> Oh good idea! Did you notice a dip in growth using this method though?



I don't think the growth was AS good as all over application, but a lot of people who were just trying to regrow edges with MN, reported all over growth.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Checking in: co-washed, dced, moisturized, sealed, and applied my MN in the parts of my Celie braids. I've started doing once daily...sometimes I forget to do it twice daily, but I figure once daily should be enough. Still applying it straight w/no side effects.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 13, 2013)

So far so good. Been applying MN every two days then skipping a day. I think I would like to try Sulfur 8 with my MN. 

Anyone mixing Sulfur 8 with MN mixture?


----------



## Perfexion (Jan 13, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I don't think the growth was AS good as all over application, but a lot of people who were just trying to regrow edges with MN, reported all over growth.



Oh. I'm natural so I couldn't tell either way but I'll try it anyway.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 13, 2013)

Checking In,

I'm applying my MN mix tonight … it's been weeks since my last application. I have a small tube of 2% that I am going to throw into the applicator bottle along with jojoba and GSO. Hoping to get them tingles …


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 13, 2013)

I applied my MN tonight... Love tingles


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Why don't I get any tingles? I apply it skraight from the tap...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 15, 2013)

Why don't I get tingles too, erplexed. 

Cowashed my cornrows and applied my mix this morning.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 15, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Why don't I get any tingles? I apply it skraight from the tap...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



I stopped feeling tingles long ago. About after a week or two of starting MN.  I added some Eucalpytus oil to my mixture a few days ago and got a little cool/tingle feel a few times, but now that's going away already too. 
I guess the scalp just gets used to it.


----------



## MrsGrant2011 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi ladies, I am new to the HHG process, and I have been reading threads but this is the first that I am replying on... Can someone tell me the mix and how the consistency of the mix should be? I am very interested in being apart of the challenge if its not too late. Thank you!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 16, 2013)

alanaturelle said:


> Why don't I get tingles too, erplexed.
> 
> Cowashed my cornrows and applied my mix this morning.



Maybe its just me, but I never got tingles from MN.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 16, 2013)

MrsGrant2011 said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to the HHG process, and I have been reading threads but this is the first that I am replying on... Can someone tell me the mix and how the consistency of the mix should be? I am very interested in being apart of the challenge if its not too late. Thank you!



There are so many different mixes.  I think what works best is if you use an existing product on your hair.  Say for instance you use a particular oil or cream/pomade on your scalp already, it's easy to just mix MN into that and not complicate your routine.  If you mix with oils, it won't mix completely and you will have to shake before every use.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 16, 2013)

Later today, I will put together a list of some of the mixes that I have used since I first started using MN.


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 16, 2013)

Just checking in!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 16, 2013)

Made my new mix a little too runny yesterday... =( My new order of MN is in the mail so when it gets here I'll add some more to thicken it up.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm almost out of my MN mix so I will need to purchase some more . I've also noticed the plastic container I'm using is sucking up all of the good stuff. I do remember reading that plastic absorbs oils because its porous so with my next batch I will use a glass container instead .


----------



## bunnie82 (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you ladies know if MN can help with hairloss caused by PCOS?


----------



## jprayze (Jan 16, 2013)

bunnie82 said:


> Do you ladies know if MN can help with hairloss caused by PCOS?


 
bumping!  anybody?


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 16, 2013)

checking in. made a new batch today and will be applying it tonight.


----------



## Binetad (Jan 16, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> So far so good. Been applying MN every two days then skipping a day. I think I would like to try Sulfur 8 with my MN.
> 
> Anyone mixing Sulfur 8 with MN mixture?



I use mines with sulfur 8 and its great so far.


----------



## Binetad (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey ladies I just wanted to check in and update you guys. 

Its been over two weeks with MN and I think I noticed alotta growth. I'm so excited because I feel like I'm getting so much closer to my goals I dont wanna stop using it at all. 

M&S daily Protective Styling and MN+Sulfur 8 mix everynight I'll update you guys again in two more weeks


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 16, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Later today, I will put together a list of some of the mixes that I have used since I first started using MN.



Lol I get tingles because my oil mix that I add to MN has peppermint oil

I used my MN mix last night... I need to make a new batch for tmrw


----------



## jprayze (Jan 17, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Later today, I will put together a list of some of the mixes that I have used since I first started using MN.



I started looking through the old threads and at first, I used MN directly on my scalp twice a day.  This is when I first saw the growth benefits of MN.  I have to search a bit further to see when I started mixing.  I started mixing because I have trying to simplify my daily routine.  I was massaging MN followed by oil on the scalp, so I was thinking it would be better to do it at the same time.


----------



## bunnie82 (Jan 17, 2013)

bunnie82 said:


> Do you ladies know if MN can help with hairloss caused by PCOS?


 

anybodyyy???


----------



## MrsGrant2011 (Jan 17, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I started looking through the old threads and at first, I used MN directly on my scalp twice a day.  This is when I first saw the growth benefits of MN.  I have to search a bit further to see when I started mixing.  I started mixing because I have trying to simplify my daily routine.  I was massaging MN followed by oil on the scalp, so I was thinking it would be better to do it at the same time.



Here's what I did so far...I have mixed some of the MN with ORS olive oil and grape seed oil.  It was kind of runny but I survived it.  What I would like to know if when being applied is it supposed to be runny or should it be like a cream?  Also how long should the tube of 1.59oz last if being applied 4 times per week?  I am starting off slow but I plan to increase to daily next week, just need some guidance .  

Thank you!


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone apply directly? If so,  do you apply to your entire head


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Jan 17, 2013)

What is your current length?  Shoulder length 

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? second time however the first time doesn't count only used it for a few weeks couldn't afford it..didn't really see a difference.

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? directly but will also be using oils alternatively 

What frequency will you apply it? I will try for everyday but  probably every other 

Any other growth aids that you are using? I am taking biotin, l-cysteine, and H/S/N

Anything else you care to add? I hope to achieve excellent growth my hair is so uneven...not even sure im shoulder length my hair is short in the front long in the back.

Starting pics taken 1/


----------



## ilong (Jan 17, 2013)

@jprayze - my compliments to and thank you for carrying this challenge into 2013.

I would like to join but I won't - mainly because of commitments and time coupled with the fact that I joined last year's challenge and did not finish it. "Life" kept me otherwise engaged.

Last night after I saw this thread - I jumped in my car, went to a local 24 hr chain and purchased two tubes of 4%. It was VERY expensive but I know if I didn't buy it then - it would take forever for me to remember to buy it. I came home, mixed it with Sulfur 8 hair/scalp conditioner (a.k.a hair grease ) , applied it and massaged my scalp. What I realized tonight is that I would have to take my braids apart each night to apply the MN/Sulfur 8 mix , over manipulating my hair. So tonight I made a different mixture, consisting of oils (MTG, EVCO, EVOO, Bhaharanji, Brahmmi and Sesame oil) to use on days when I won't take my braids out.
One (or several) of the many things I did the last 6 months of 2012 gave me very good thickness and growth and I hope to re-discover what it was and start growing again.
So I guess I am an unofficial challenger.

HHG to all!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 17, 2013)

shyekiera said:


> Does anyone apply directly? If so,  do you apply to your entire head



I did for a while.  Yes whole head.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 17, 2013)

MrsGrant2011 said:


> Here's what I did so far...I have mixed some of the MN with ORS olive oil and grape seed oil.  It was kind of runny but I survived it.  What I would like to know if when being applied is it supposed to be runny or should it be like a cream?  Also how long should the tube of 1.59oz last if being applied 4 times per week?  I am starting off slow but I plan to increase to daily next week, just need some guidance .
> 
> Thank you!



The Consistency is really your presence.  Mine is kinda runny because its oil but others prefer a creamy mix.  How long your mix lasts depends on god much you added to the MN but I think on an average that size tube would last 3 weeks to a month.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 17, 2013)

bunnie82 said:


> anybodyyy???



Idk about PCOS hair loss and MN, but I will say I think MN works better at increasing length and thickness versus regrowing hair that is lost.  My hair grows longer and thicker but it's taken forever for this small bald spot I have to regrow again.  I'm just starting to see little hairs.


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Jan 18, 2013)

I finally made my MN mix! I found a container of sulfur 8 that I forgot I had so I mixed a tube with that and appliedit last night. My jbco just came in today so I might add that. I'll apply between every night and every other night.

[*]What is your current length?
NL
[*]Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?
Nope, I've used it before but I was very inconsistent so I don't even know how it helped. 
[*]How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
Mixed with sulfur 8 and jbco. 
[*]What frequency will you apply it?
Everyday to every other day. 
[*]Any other growth aids that you are using?
Nope. Unless you count vitamins but that's for my health. 
[*]Anything else you care to add?
Nah. 
[*]Don't forget a starting pic!
I don't have one with my hair straightened that shows the length.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 18, 2013)

Binetad said:


> I use mines with sulfur 8 and its great so far.



How much of each are you mixing?


----------



## bunnie82 (Jan 18, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Idk about PCOS hair loss and MN, but I will say I think MN works better at increasing length and thickness versus regrowing hair that is lost. My hair grows longer and thicker but it's taken forever for this small bald spot I have to regrow again. I'm just starting to see little hairs.


 
jprayze

thank you!!! how long have u been using MN?


----------



## jprayze (Jan 18, 2013)

bunnie82 said:


> jprayze
> 
> thank you!!! how long have u been using MN?



I've been using MN since March 2012.  Took a one month break in August 2012.  Besides that, I have been using it consistently.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 18, 2013)

ilong said:


> @jprayze - my compliments to and thank you for carrying this challenge into 2013.
> 
> I would like to join but I won't - mainly because of commitments and time coupled with the fact that I joined last year's challenge and did not finish it. "Life" kept me otherwise engaged.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you and Welcome! (unofficially)


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ladies where do I order the 6 tubes of MN that you guys talk about?


----------



## jprayze (Jan 18, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Ladies where do I order the 6 tubes of MN that you guys talk about?


 
http://www.amazon.com/Miconazole-Ni...58516220&sr=8-1&keywords=miconazole+nitrate+4

Also, the prefilled has 4%.  The price is good, compared to what I've been in stores lately.

http://www.amazon.com/Monistat-Anti...58516220&sr=8-3&keywords=miconazole+nitrate+4


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 18, 2013)

Ladies who do not shed while using MN, what brand MN do you use?  Where do you get it??  I'm hoping there will be a distinct correlation here between product manufacturers and non-shedding.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 18, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ladies who do not shed while using MN, what brand MN do you use?  Where do you get it??  I'm hoping there will be a distinct correlation here between product manufacturers and non-shedding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I use the target or Cvs brand. And experience no shedding.


----------



## Taina (Jan 18, 2013)

So ladies, in how many weeks have you notice some growth? I think i might be crazy but i think my hair a little bit longer. Haven't had a real messure but pulling my hair in the front is near my chin and it was below my lip in the starting pictures. Could that be possible? Am i just to anxious? haha I started applying it in the beginning of the month, like 4-5 times per week.


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 18, 2013)

Just checking in.  Waiting for my new order of MN to come in.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 18, 2013)

Checking In:

Applied my MN mix last night. After I apply, I throw on a plastic cap, a doo-rag (to hold the cap in place and to protect my pillowcases), and a bonnet.  I leave the plastic cap/doo-rag on while exercising the following morning, hoping that the steam does something extra.

I notice that after using MN for the first time in a month that I felt light tingling on my scalp. They weren't as strong as the first time I ever used MN, but I felt something. It feels like there's something crawling on my scalp- don't trip, I don't hallucinate, that's how my scalp reacts. After using it consistently, I don't feel noticeable  tingling (going from past experience.)

I will be applying MN again tomorrow night and will check in then.

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 18, 2013)

Taina said:


> So ladies, in how many weeks have you notice some growth? I think i might be crazy but i think my hair a little bit longer. Haven't had a real messure but pulling my hair in the front is near my chin and it was below my lip in the starting pictures. Could that be possible? Am i just to anxious? haha I started applying it in the beginning of the month, like 4-5 times per week.



Taina, I don't think your crazy.  If you started applying a couple weeks ago, you could very well be seeing results. I think quite a few ladies have had a similar experience if I'm remembering correctly. I'm happy it's working for you!

HHG!


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not sure I'm noticing any growth and I've been applying almost everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Taina (Jan 18, 2013)

NaturalfienD said:


> Taina, I don't think your crazy.  If you started applying a couple weeks ago, you could very well be seeing results. I think quite a few ladies have had a similar experience if I'm remembering correctly. I'm happy it's working for you!
> 
> HHG!


Thanks. I will meassure at the end of the month to see if the growth is consistent or more than usual. I'm so exited!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 19, 2013)

Taina said:


> So ladies, in how many weeks have you notice some growth? I think i might be crazy but i think my hair a little bit longer. Haven't had a real messure but pulling my hair in the front is near my chin and it was below my lip in the starting pictures. Could that be possible? Am i just to anxious? haha I started applying it in the beginning of the month, like 4-5 times per week.



When I first started, I saw noticeable growth in just 11 days!  And that's why I still use it!  So you are not crazy at all.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ladies who do not shed while using MN, what brand MN do you use?  Where do you get it??  I'm hoping there will be a distinct correlation here between product manufacturers and non-shedding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I use Target and so far no shedding.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Ladies who do not shed while using MN, what brand MN do you use?  Where do you get it??  I'm hoping there will be a distinct correlation here between product manufacturers and non-shedding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've used both generic and brand, no shedding.  Sometimes one or the other has mineral oil if that makes a difference?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 19, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I've used both generic and brand, no shedding.  Sometimes one or the other has mineral oil if that makes a difference?


 
I don't know.  I've always used the Monistat 7, it doesn't have any mineral oil.  I'm wondering if I should try generic brand or just a different brand altogether.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jan 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't know.  I've always used the Monistat 7, it doesn't have any mineral oil.  I'm wondering if I should try generic brand or just a different brand altogether.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah maybe try a genetic and see how it goes.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 19, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I don't know.  I've always used the Monistat 7, it doesn't have any mineral oil.  I'm wondering if I should try generic brand or just a different brand altogether.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ok that's the basic difference...most generics have mineral oil.


----------



## MrsGrant2011 (Jan 19, 2013)

I used the generic brand (equate from Walmart) and my hair was shedding like crazy,  I washed my hair and did a black tea rinse. I haven't seen so much hair come out since I started my HHG process. I am wondering if its worth it for me to continue. I will post my pics with the hair shedding.


----------



## MrsGrant2011 (Jan 19, 2013)

I haven't even combed through my hair yet


----------



## jprayze (Jan 19, 2013)

MrsGrant2011 said:


> I used the generic brand (equate from Walmart) and my hair was shedding like crazy, I washed my hair and did a black tea rinse. I haven't seen so much hair come out since I started my HHG process. I am wondering if its worth it for me to continue. I will post my pics with the hair shedding.


 
I would stop for now and get the shedding to stop.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 20, 2013)

I was trying to find the reason for ladies they are prone to shedding with MN.  Are more relaxed ladies shedding than natural?

For all those that did shed in my research.  It was unanimous-- they used garlic in their mixes and some also used garlic shampoos and conditioners.  Also some some took garlic internally.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2013)

my problem before was the dryness.  when i use it again, i think i will only use it once a week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2013)

I've also been using the Walmart Equate brand and I see no extra shedding. I just pick it up from wherever I happen to be shopping. This week I'm back to Target's Up&Up brand. I will be on the lookout for extra shedding, but so far so good. 

It's been a little over three weeks for me with daily application.  I will check for growth next week.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 20, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I was trying to find the reason for ladies they are prone to shedding with MN.  Are more relaxed ladies shedding than natural?
> 
> For all those that did shed in my research.  It was unanimous-- they used garlic in their mixes and some also used garlic shampoos and conditioners.  Also some some took garlic internally.



I didn't use garlic until after I noticed shedding, to stop the shedding.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok so i did do a quick length check on my longer side. It is 9 inches. I think that is probably a half inch of growth in only 3 weeks. Now that i have a solid measurement i will do another check next month. Seems promising.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 20, 2013)

Man it's seems easy to start slacking and getting lazy with this stuff. I missed 3 days in a row. Not a major big deal but I've never gone that long without applying. 
Will definitely be re-applying tonight. 
Not being able to notice any new growth could be part of the reason.


----------



## freckledface (Jan 20, 2013)

Is anyone protective styling for a few days at a time. I want to remember to do this every other day but I also want to leave my buns alone for a few days also. If anyone has gotten around the problem LET ME IN!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 20, 2013)

Checking in,

Applied tonight and will wash tomorrow morning.  HHG


----------



## Taina (Jan 20, 2013)

Today i did a protein treatment and just applied the mix.

Good night


----------



## deedoswell (Jan 21, 2013)

checking in.  have been applying my mix every other day.
MrsGrant2011 i have been taking garlic supplements and i think it helps me a lot with the shedding.  what i have noticed is when I first start using the mn that the shedding starts and then after a few weeks it slows down substantially.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 22, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Is anyone protective styling for a few days at a time. I want to remember to do this every other day but I also want to leave my buns alone for a few days also. If anyone has gotten around the problem LET ME IN!



Only thing I can suggest is applying only to your edges or to areas you can get to without disturbing your style.  I do that sometimes.  A lot of ppl who apply just to their edges to regrow them end up with all over growth anyway, so you can give it a try.


----------



## freckledface (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ thank you ill try that


----------



## MrsGrant2011 (Jan 22, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> checking in.  have been applying my mix every other day.
> MrsGrant2011 i have been taking garlic supplements and i think it helps me a lot with the shedding.  what i have noticed is when I first start using the mn that the shedding starts and then after a few weeks it slows down substantially.



Thanks for the info, I will give it a shot for the remainder of this week into next week to see if there's a change.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 22, 2013)

I applied it to my edges today after I washed my hair today......


----------



## Taina (Jan 22, 2013)

Applied today


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 23, 2013)

Received my shipment today...will start applying directly to see how that works.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 23, 2013)

You all are doing such a great job of checking in! Out first official check in is in March...we should have some great results!!!

Having my hair in these twists keeps me from taking a sneak peek


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 23, 2013)

Checking in... Consistently putting my mix in every other day. I'm experiencing no shedding, I have garlic in my mix and I take a garlic supplement daily. Haven't done any length checks but new growth is definitely coming in


----------



## longhairdreaming (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello MN ladies,
I have the Monistat 7 combo pack that comes with the external cream. I noticed it is also MN 2% so I was wondering if I can use that(the external anti-itch cream) as well or should I stick to the tube that's to be used internally?


----------



## jprayze (Jan 23, 2013)

longhairdreaming said:


> Hello MN ladies,
> I have the Monistat 7 combo pack that comes with the external cream. I noticed it is also MN 2% so I was wondering if I can use that as well or should I stick to the tube that's to be used internally?



I use both.  I just apply that 2% directly on my scalp for about 2 weeks and then used the 4% prefilled applicator in a mix.  Some people just mix the 2% with 4% in a mix.


----------



## longhairdreaming (Jan 23, 2013)

jprayze thanks for the reply!


----------



## beauti (Jan 23, 2013)

*hi ladies! I finally got some cooch cream!  Will be applying tonight full strength since it was so cheap. got it from Wal-Mart,the store brand. I also braided my hair in single braids so I'm ready!*


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey, Im still in. Waiting to get some monistat.. Im very anxious because it helped with growth in the past... c'mon paycheck..!!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 23, 2013)

Checking In:

I will be applying my mix tonight ... noticing a little bit of growth since starting up with MN again.  I am hoping that my mix of exercise and MN will give me the big pay off that I am looking for!!! 

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 23, 2013)

freckledface I ps in large box braids (own hair) under a satin cap and beanie. I apply the MN between the parts.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Taina (Jan 24, 2013)

Ladies I have a question
I started co-washing my hair everyday because of my workouts, I'm doing the wash at night. My question is it's ok to apply the mix when the scalp is wet? I just applied my mix now (it has sulfur and cayenne pepper oil also) is the first time in my life i feel a tingling sensation.

So is it ok? if was a lot easier to apply it tonight.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 24, 2013)

Taina said:


> Ladies I have a question
> I started co-washing my hair everyday because of my workouts, I'm doing the wash at night. My question is it's ok to apply the mix when the scalp is wet? I just applied my mix now (it has sulfur and cayenne pepper oil also) is the first time in my life i feel a tingling sensation.
> 
> So is it ok? if was a lot easier to apply it tonight.



Yes I've applied while the scalp is wet.  I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ladies just checking in. Sunday will officially be 4 weeks using mn. Can't wait to see some results

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 24, 2013)

Going on my weeklong hiatus now because I plan to relax next week. My new growth is just out of control with the MN! I bought some garlic supplements. I guess "odorless" didn't mean it was tasteless as well. >.< Ugh.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 25, 2013)

Checking in I have been applying MN mix every other day. Today I got a sew-in and my SIL did it in a manner I can't really get to my scalp easily without a small nozzle/spray tipsTonight I put it on my edges and nape. I might need to make another batch that's less creamy so I can squirt between the rows or I might just stick with my edges and nape.

I posted pics in a thread about shedding, the consensus was that I had normal shedding. I think tea rinses, AE garlic and the garlic oil treatment and pills are working. I may change my  MN mix and not use Mega-tek (may use 4 overnight DC).


----------



## jprayze (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey ladies!  Nothing new to report.  3 weeks in twists tomorrow.  Time to cowash and Restyle.  Still being consistent alternating between MN mix and liquid gold sulfur.  Twists still look neat and Im not seeing a whole lot of new growth, but I am seeing some new hairs all around my edges which is great.  I can't really access my growth until I take these down.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> Going on my weeklong hiatus now because I plan to relax next week. My new growth is just out of control with the MN! I bought some garlic supplements. I guess "odorless" didn't mean it was tasteless as well. >.< Ugh.



i am so scared of garlic pills!  how often do you use MN?  i think when i start, i will only use it once a week or a day before wash day.  i don't want it to dry out my hair.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 25, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i am so scared of garlic pills!  how often do you use MN?  i think when i start, i will only use it once a week or a day before wash day.  i don't want it to dry out my hair.


shortdub I use it every other day, or sometimes on consecutive days if I remember. But when I first started, I only used it a couple of times a week.


----------



## aliyah7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Checking in with my MN report. Still applying MN, not as consistent as before, but still applying it about 3-4 times a week.
I can only hope that their is new growth, as I can't tell. I will have to wait another month and a half before length check.  I don't think my hair grows that fast, so I am hoping this will boost it up. At least a little. I am almost out so I will be needing another batch shortly.


----------



## ESmackum (Jan 25, 2013)

Quick check in.  

I have had my hair cornrowed since Jan 13 and been putting MN between my parts about every other day. Somedays I put MN/MTG mix in that I made a while back (kind of strong smellingt though).  Cornrows are already getting way fuzzy.  I have been wearing a wig over them for the past week.  I think I am going to keep it cornrowed for a while.  Trying to see how long I can stretch without loosing my mind (so far its been 3.5 months and counting..)


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey ladies checking in I've been doing ok with applying my MN. Although I am trying to apply every day I miss a day here and there however I did apply I believe that last 2 or 3 nights and I definately will be applying tonight! 

Questions: Is anyone applying every directly every night and noticing a difference? or even just applying directly at all ? 

jprayze how much growth did you attain last year from using MN? I tired peeking at your pics but I couldnt really tell. 

HHG PPLZ!


----------



## jprayze (Jan 25, 2013)

ladieluv2010 said:


> Hey ladies checking in I've been doing ok with applying my MN. Although I am trying to apply every day I miss a day here and there however I did apply I believe that last 2 or 3 nights and I definately will be applying tonight!
> 
> Questions: Is anyone applying every directly every night and noticing a difference? or even just applying directly at all ?
> 
> ...


 
I started MN directly every night when I first started and did it for a few months.  I saw results very quickly directly and I didnt have any headaches. The only reason why I mix now is I was following up with oils after applying the MN anyway.

I would say in 9 months, I netted about 3.5 to 4 inches.  I had 3 trims in that time period.  I guess the biggest challenge is keeping the ends in check to retain the most length!  I'm worked on PSing more towards the end of 2012 and now for 2013.  Anyway, here's a pic of my very first pic when I started MN last March and my last length check in December 2012.

SN:  Before I started using MN, I felt like my hair wasn't growing at all...even though I knew it was, it didnt look like it.  Hope this helps!


----------



## freckledface (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ thanks for the motivation!!

 Applied tonight


----------



## jprayze (Jan 25, 2013)

freckledface said:


> ^^ thanks for the motivation!!
> 
> Applied tonight



You're welcome!  I was just thinking I need 3 or 4 inches to get to BSL...hoping I can get there a little faster than 9 months but we will see...


----------



## freckledface (Jan 25, 2013)

jprayze said:


> You're welcome!  I was just thinking I need 3 or 4 inches to get to BSL...hoping I can get there a little faster than 9 months but we will see...



That's just what I was thinking. Hair is growing good we just gotta he able to keep it on our head lol. I cut a lot last year too. I've seen your Reggie I'm sure you'll make it soon!


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Jan 26, 2013)

jprayze yes thank you for your response that helped a lot.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Is monistat the same as mn? I do see mn as an ingredient its 2%. I might join if I get desperate and don't make apl in Sept or Oct 2013.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 26, 2013)

[USER=346843 said:
			
		

> hairqueen7[/USER];17782501]Is monistat the same as mn? I do see mn as an ingredient its 2%. I might join if I get desperate and don't make apl in Sept or Oct 2013.


 
Monistat is the brand nanme for Miconazole nitrate.  MN helped my hair grow quickly after trims and it gave me that boost to get to APL.  You could always try it for a few weeks to see if its for you.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jan 27, 2013)

Purchased another 4% pack today added that to my mix with some kinky curly knot today leave in. Will apply after I rinse this DC out.


----------



## Taina (Jan 27, 2013)

Ladies
I normally measure my hair every month to write an update in my blog. Well i want to show you my progress in this month using MN consistently. I planned to use the mix every day, but I ended up using like 4x/week (I'm soo lazy >,<)

Sorry about my head position in the back picture, i took them with my PC webcam. Pictures taken dec 28 and today january 27. Even with the difference in postition you can tell the hair grew ^^


----------



## jprayze (Jan 28, 2013)

Taina said:


> Ladies
> I normally measure my hair every month to write an update in my blog. Well i want to show you my progress in this month using MN consistently. I planned to use the mix every day, but I ended up using like 4x/week (I'm soo lazy >,<)
> 
> Sorry about my head position in the back picture, i took them with my PC webcam. Pictures taken dec 28 and today january 27. Even with the difference in postition you can tell the hair grew ^^



This is great!  I definitely see the growth


----------



## Taina (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh another thing, pictures are taken in the same side, but the webcam has this mirror effect. Looks like i was sleepy last night and did not notice.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 28, 2013)

Taina said:


> Ladies
> I normally measure my hair every month to write an update in my blog. Well i want to show you my progress in this month using MN consistently. I planned to use the mix every day, but I ended up using like 4x/week (I'm soo lazy >,<)
> 
> Sorry about my head position in the back picture, i took them with my PC webcam. Pictures taken dec 28 and today january 27. Even with the difference in postition you can tell the hair grew ^^



That's some really impressive growth!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been negligent in applying my MN
...I will start back tonight every other night applying directly.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 29, 2013)

I have been using my MN mix on my edges mostly due to sew-in


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 29, 2013)

Taina said:


> Ladies
> I normally measure my hair every month to write an update in my blog. Well i want to show you my progress in this month using MN consistently. I planned to use the mix every day, but I ended up using like 4x/week (I'm soo lazy >,<)
> 
> Sorry about my head position in the back picture, i took them with my PC webcam. Pictures taken dec 28 and today january 27. Even with the difference in postition you can tell the hair grew ^^



That's great results! I just measured my hair after one month of consistent use (missed like 5 days at the most) and it looks like close to an inch. (15 to 16 line)I'm surprised and excited, hopefully ill make WL by the summer! 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## dwells1210 (Jan 30, 2013)

I was planning to stop after a month to press my hair but I will try to keep it up for a little longer. Trying to figure out a good way to apply MN to straightened hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Jan 31, 2013)

Checking in didn't apply last night and haven't applied tonight yet because I don't want to take my bun down its too pretty and I might see my boo tonight smh


----------



## jprayze (Jan 31, 2013)

dwells1210 said:


> That's great results! I just measured my hair after one month of consistent use (missed like 5 days at the most) and it looks like close to an inch. (15 to 16 line)I'm surprised and excited, hopefully ill make WL by the summer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You have great results as well


----------



## Taina (Feb 1, 2013)

Dwells1210 that look good as well, congrats!

Well did not applied  for 4 days, my house was a mess due to changing the floor, I did not know were my head was haha. But started yesteday night again


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 1, 2013)

dwells1210 great progress.

Checking in for the weekend. I just ordered some liquid gold and I think I will just mix my next batch of mn with that and see how that works for the month of February.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm 1 week 1 day post relaxer so I'll start applying my MN mix today.  I have not had any significant shedding since I relaxed so if I start shedding again, I'll know why.  Fingers crossed no shedding occurs.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Feb 1, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm 1 week 1 day post relaxer so I'll start applying my MN mix today.  I have not had any significant shedding since I relaxed so if I start shedding again, I'll know why.  Fingers crossed no shedding occurs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Mine are crossed too!!!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 1, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> dwells1210 great progress.
> 
> Checking in for the weekend. I just ordered some liquid gold and I think I will just mix my next batch of mn with that and see how that works for the month of February.



I alternate my MN mix with liquid gold oil..but haven't done a length check yet.  Let me know how it works if you mix it.


----------



## dwells1210 (Feb 2, 2013)

I just bought some wild growth for my aunt. For my next batch I will mix a little of that in too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 2, 2013)

Checking in, 

I haven't applied my mix in a while. I am usually so tired when I get home that I just go straight to bed. But tonight, I will get back in the groove … I hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 3, 2013)

dwells1210 said:


> I just bought some wild growth for my aunt. For my next batch I will mix a little of that in too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Sounds good!!!  I'm quite a fan of wild growth mixed with MN!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 3, 2013)

[USER=331121]NaturalfienD[/USER];17827999 said:
			
		

> Checking in,
> 
> I haven't applied my mix in a while. I am usually so tired when I get home that I just go straight to bed. But tonight, I will get back in the groove … I hope you all are doing well!!!



Do you have enough time to apply in the am?  

Also I wanted to tell you it's a month in for the twists and I took a few out in hidden places and you were right, the buildup was pretty bad.  I will probably take them out next weekend.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Feb 3, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Do you have enough time to apply in the am?
> 
> Also I wanted to tell you it's a month in for the twists and I took a few out in hidden places and you were right, the buildup was pretty bad.  I will probably take them out next weekend.



You know, you might be on to something.  There's no good reason why I can't apply in the mornings … my mix doesn't stink, it won't affect styling either. I will try your suggestion, I had another night where I didn't apply. 

It sucks that your hair had the heavy build-up but I'm happy you checked it out!! Now you can get a plan together on how you'll get the build-up safely outta your hair without losing too many strands- I am sending the hair gods your way ma!!!!  

*dashes off to apply MN …*


----------



## jprayze (Feb 3, 2013)

NaturalfienD said:


> You know, you might be on to something.  There's no good reason why I can't apply in the mornings … my mix doesn't stink, it won't affect styling either. I will try your suggestion, I had another night where I didn't apply.
> 
> It sucks that your hair had the heavy build-up but I'm happy you checked it out!! Now you can get a plan together on how you'll get the build-up safely outta your hair without losing too many strands- I am sending the hair gods your way ma!!!!
> 
> *dashes off to apply MN …*



Thanks!  I will definitely be taking my time with the removal!!!


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 3, 2013)

Applied MN mix to my edges


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 4, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I alternate my MN mix with liquid gold oil..but haven't done a length check yet.  Let me know how it works if you mix it.



Just got my liquid gold oil. That is what I was going to do; alternate them.  How do you like the liquid gold oil?


----------



## jprayze (Feb 4, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> Just got my liquid gold oil. That is what I was going to do; alternate them. How do you like the liquid gold oil?


 
I like it so far.  The sulfur smell is not too strong IMO.  The weight is medium I guess, not too heavy or light.  Feels good when I massage in my scalp.  When I take my twists out, I will be curious to see if my growth rate has increased with the addition of liquid gold in my regimen.  I am planning to take my twists out this weekend.  This weekend makes 5 weeks of twists and almost 7 weeks since a length check, so we should see SOMETHING...


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 4, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I like it so far.  The sulfur smell is not too strong IMO.  The weight is medium I guess, not too heavy or light.  Feels good when I massage in my scalp.  When I take my twists out, I will be curious to see if my growth rate has increased with the addition of liquid gold in my regimen.  I am planning to take my twists out this weekend.  This weekend makes 5 weeks of twists and almost 7 weeks since a length check, so we should see SOMETHING...



7 weeks - almost two months!!  Girl you will definitely see progress!!!  Have you been using the liquid gold for those 7 weeks?  I do like that the sulfur smell is not too strong.  I just started using it this weekend.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 4, 2013)

I haven't checked in for over a week but I have been faithfully applying my mix. I was just so busy with work. It's quiet right now but who knows for how long, . I went thru my first batch. In the second batch, I added MegaTek because I'm trying to use up my stash. I'm not sure how my hair will like that but I will see. I'm trying not to do a length check but it's really hard and I want to hold off till the first length check in.

ETA: edited to correct,


----------



## jprayze (Feb 5, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> 7 weeks - almost two months!! Girl you will definitely see progress!!! Have you been using the liquid gold for those 7 weeks? I do like that the sulfur smell is not too strong. I just started using it this weekend.


 
Yes, every other day since the beginning of the year, so I'm planning to take my twists out this weekend and get my hair straightened the following week.


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 5, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Yes, every other day since the beginning of the year, so I'm planning to take my twists out this weekend and get my hair straightened the following week.



I'm sure you will be pleasantly surprised at how much progress you've made!!!


----------



## ESmackum (Feb 5, 2013)

Update....

My hair is still cornrowed under a wig.  I have been applying MN every other day.  Washed my cornrows last night. And I just bought some of the Liquid Gold that yall have been talking about recently. (Man, why didn't I hear about this before now?!?)


----------



## Guinan (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still applying my MN. I really like the consistency of this mixture. I wish I would of wrote down the ingredients. I gonna check my posts & see if I told y'all my mixture

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 5, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I'm still applying my MN. I really like the consistency of this mixture. I wish I would of wrote down the ingredients. I gonna check my posts & see if I told y'all my mixture
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Hopefully, you will find it. It's really annoying when you forget to write down a recipe and it turns out great.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 6, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I'm still applying my MN. I really like the consistency of this mixture. I wish I would of wrote down the ingredients. I gonna check my posts & see if I told y'all my mixture
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Yeah I think you told us, so you should be able to find it!


----------



## duanita33 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi ladies I'm new but definitely want to join in on this challenge hope it's not too late


----------



## duanita33 (Feb 7, 2013)

jprayze said:


> This is an all year challenge. If you plan to use MN as a growth aid anytime in 2013, please join us here!
> 
> We will officially start on January 1, 2013. I am opening the challenge now, so that you can gather your MN and think about how/if you will mix it with something else. Many ladies have found MN at their local dollar tree stores (I haven't ), but I was able to purchase a 6-pack at a great price from Amazon.com.
> 
> ...



Current length -4 to 5 inches
First time using MN
Mix MN with MT and sulfur 8
Use it every other day
Currently taking biotin 10,000 mcg daily


----------



## jprayze (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome duanita33!!!


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Feb 7, 2013)

omg you guys should shun me! I haven't applied since last Thursday night this makes a week! I'm alittle upset about it but im hoping to jump back into the swing of things tonight. It's just that I added tracks to my hair and I don't want the hair to get that ugly nast oily look if you know what I mean?!
One another not sadly in my 31/2 straight weeks of application I been keeping track of my growth and haven't seen any new growth so I'm alittle skeptical if this really works for me or not but I am going to continue on with February hopefully something will happen! : /


----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 7, 2013)

Relaxing tomorrow, a week after I originally planned to. Oh well.

Hoping that the MN got me to BSL! *fingers crossed.


----------



## aliyah7 (Feb 8, 2013)

ladieluv2010 said:


> omg you guys should shun me! I haven't applied since last Thursday night this makes a week! I'm alittle upset about it but im hoping to jump back into the swing of things tonight. It's just that I added tracks to my hair and I don't want the hair to get that ugly nast oily look if you know what I mean?!
> One another not sadly in my 31/2 straight weeks of application I been keeping track of my growth and haven't seen any new growth so I'm alittle skeptical if this really works for me or not but I am going to continue on with February hopefully something will happen! : /



Don't feel so bad, you're not the only one. I've been real lazy and unmotivated with the MN. It had been about a week and a half since i had applied mine. But I finally washed, DC'd, and applied MN to my scalp last night.  Since I'm natural, I had not been able to tell of any new growth, so I figured that was the reason for my de-motivation.  
The only time I was able to see how long my hair grew with MN was when I thread-wrapped a very small section in the back 'kitchen' area of my hair in NOV. I took it out in Jan. It was only about 1"-1 1/2" or so of new growth for the two months (I didn't measure it, but It wasn't a lot of growth to me).    
This led me to believe that (1) either my hair grows really slow or (2) my hair grows really slow in the back.  Now that I'm mentioning this, I think I'll try again with the thread-wrap.  This time in another section.

Besides washing DCing my hair. I also did something else last night....I finally cut my permed ends.  It was about 3-5 inches of it.  I can't believe i did it. It's been 3 years since my last perm and I still had about 3-5" of it left on my ends. This too also led me to believe my hair grew slow.  I mean 3 years and still having perm in my hair. WOW!  
Although my hair was a past BSL to about MBL it is much shorter now.  I don't think I've had it trimmed or cut at all the whole 3 years. I am not a scissor fan at all.  I feel really good in a way because now I feel my hair/length is official.  I did not really consider the 3-5" of perm to be real length. For one, my ends looked absolutely horrible when i last got my hair done at the shop.  And two, because I figured one day they will fall out and my hair would be shorter anyway.  Oh well.  Nothing I can do about it now. It is done.

I feel like right now, today, I'm on a whole new journey with my hair. Starting all over. I plan to continue MN. Probably thread-wrap a section or two to track growth. Hopefully I can get that length back by the end of the year. But this time It'll be real.

One last thing...... I know many of you all have probably heard of Kimmaytube's leave-in conditioner recipe. Well, I finally tried it last night.
I'm new to a lot of this hair care stuff, but i tried it.  Much to my surprise though, I did not really care how my hair felt after applying it.  The oils were too thick and drowned out the Kinky curly's detangling/defining abilities.  My fair felt a little hard/stiff/dryish. Weird....  Anyways, I added a little more KCKT and that did the job. Hair felt pretty nice.  Sorry pH, had to go with what my hair liked.  My hair is in like 10-12 twists.

Things are coming together though. I now know what I like in my hair when it gets flat-ironed (Doo gro vitilizer; believe it or not).  And what It likes when it's kinky (Kimmays leave-in). I will probably substitute those oils. But maybe at a later time.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Checking in.

I've been applying MN every day straight. I think I will do a length check on/around the 20th. That will be a month from the last time and almost 2 months since I've started. I missed about two days last week, but I don't think that will affect anything since I use it every day.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Feb 9, 2013)

ladieluv2010 said:


> omg you guys should shun me! I haven't applied since last Thursday night this makes a week! I'm alittle upset about it but im hoping to jump back into the swing of things tonight. It's just that I added tracks to my hair and I don't want the hair to get that ugly nast oily look if you know what I mean?!
> One another not sadly in my 31/2 straight weeks of application I been keeping track of my growth and haven't seen any new growth so I'm alittle skeptical if this really works for me or not but I am going to continue on with February hopefully something will happen! : /


 
Normally how long does it take for you to see new growth?


----------



## jprayze (Feb 9, 2013)

[USER=64213 said:
			
		

> Froreal3[/USER];17866827]Checking in.
> 
> I've been applying MN every day straight. I think I will do a length check on/around the 20th. That will be a month from the last time and almost 2 months since I've started. I missed about two days last week, but I don't think that will affect anything since I use it every day.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


 
Looking forward to seeing your results.  Ddi you post your 1 month length check here?  I may have missed it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Looking forward to seeing your results.  Ddi you post your 1 month length check here?  I may have missed it.



jprayze

Yes I did. I believe my hair to have been about 8.5 - 9 inches in the spot I normally check (right side). My crown was nearing 8, which is great since it is my trouble spot. The back was about 8. Before things were in the 7-8 range, so I feel like I'm seeing results.

I don't straighten,  so its hard to tell. So I'm hoping to see the majority be around 9 inches next time I check. Regardless, I hope to see about 10 inches by mid March. I will assess the entire process by then and decide if I will continue.  

I'm trying to reach APL and 10 inches will bring me there in the front

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Feb 9, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @jprayze
> 
> Yes I did. I believe my hair to have been about 8.5 - 9 inches in the spot I normally check (right side). My crown was nearing 8, which is great since it is my trouble spot. The back was about 8. Before things were in the 7-8 range, so I feel like I'm seeing results.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a good plan!  I think assessment is very important with MN and really anything we do to our hair.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 9, 2013)

So... I relaxed.

Technically, I made BSL! 

But then, I had to trim about an inch so I'm *just short.* 

Whatever. In a few days, I'm going to start MN again and I'm going to be super duper protecting those ends like crazy!

I just woke up, so I'll post pics later.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 9, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> So... I relaxed.
> 
> Technically, I made BSL!
> 
> ...



Yay!!!  Congrats...you will be back in no time!


----------



## aliyah7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Checking in... Started back applying MN mixture about every other day.
Been loving my hair since I cut those ends. 
Glad to finally have 1 consistent texture (after 3 years).

I have been also applying a mixture of Kinky Curly Knot Today(KCKT), Infusium 23 & Oil (Castor Oil or Hot oil Six, or jojoba) to my twist and I just love the way my hair feels.

I also thread-wrapped a section of hair to track growth. So far, so Good!


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 14, 2013)

NVM found my answer!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 14, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Checking in... Started back applying MN mixture about every other day.
> Been loving my hair since I cut those ends.
> Glad to finally have 1 consistent texture (after 3 years).
> 
> ...



Congrats on getting rid of those ends and hope you see good progress!


----------



## jprayze (Feb 14, 2013)

Not an official length check but I can already tell my hair has grown!

 Maybe alternating sulfur with MN is my winning combo.


----------



## Jobwright (Feb 15, 2013)

I stopped using mn for about a month to see if my hair was growing from the mn or just growing. I have to say, I think it was growing faster with the mn, so I will start using it again this weekend. Does anyone notice greasier hair with mn?  Before when I was using, I was wearing braid outs and Bantu knots so the greasiness didn't matter. But now that I am bunning/pinning up, I wonder if my hair will look ok with all the "stuff" on my scalp.  I am also trying to cut back on cowashing twice a week since I am 12 weeks into a loooooong transition and don't really want to deal with the two textures but twice a month. So, does anyone experience greasiness if you are washing twice a month?


----------



## deedoswell (Feb 15, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I stopped using mn for about a month to see if my hair was growing from the mn or just growing. I have to say, I think it was growing faster with the mn, so I will start using it again this weekend. Does anyone notice greasier hair with mn?  Before when I was using, I was wearing braid outs and Bantu knots so the greasiness didn't matter. But now that I am bunning/pinning up, I wonder if my hair will look ok with all the "stuff" on my scalp.  I am also trying to cut back on cowashing twice a week since I am 12 weeks into a loooooong transition and don't really want to deal with the two textures but twice a month. So, does anyone experience greasiness if you are washing twice a month?



When I first starting the MN (last year) I used too much oil in my mix and it did make my hair a little too oily. But, I also attributed that to the fact that I have very fine thin hair. With this year's challenge I used less oil and so far it's fine.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 15, 2013)

12/23/12 to 02/15/13


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 15, 2013)

Is anyone using the dollar store brand or Rite Aid brand and getting good results? 

Please help me decide.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 15, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Is anyone using the dollar store brand or Rite Aid brand and getting good results?
> 
> Please help me decide.



Right now, I'm using the 6 pack of MN from amazon.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 15, 2013)

jprayze How long have you been using it and have been getting results from it.....any at all? How much did you pay for that 6-pack from amazon?


----------



## jprayze (Feb 15, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> jprayze How long have you been using it and have been getting results from it.....any at all? How much did you pay for that 6-pack from amazon?



Check out my latest length check a couple of posts back.  I think it grew about 1.5 to 2 inches since Dec. 23. I think MN keeps my growth consistent from month to month.  When I started using MN last March, I was SL and now,  I'm getting closer to BSL.

Here's the link.  It's $13.10 and it lasts a long time.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00164LKQ2/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1360976871&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## jprayze (Feb 15, 2013)

Another quick update-- haven't used MN since Tuesday.  Don't want my straight hair to get too oily.  Probably resume Monday.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 15, 2013)

jprayze said:


> 12/23/12 to 02/15/13



Really nice growth!!!! I'm trying to hold on till March 30th which will be three months since I started using MN. I have been faithfully using it so I'm hoping for a noticeable length, yep.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 16, 2013)

alanaturelle said:


> Really nice growth!!!! I'm trying to hold on till March 30th which will be three months since I started using MN. I have been faithfully using it so I'm hoping for a noticeable length, yep.



Thanks!  I couldn't resist! ;-) Especially since I have my length check shirt now...should make it easier to really see  how much growth I'm getting.  I will provably dust or soon, but I have enough time to grow some more before march 30th.


----------



## aliyah7 (Feb 16, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Not an official length check but I can already tell my hair has grown!
> 
> Maybe alternating sulfur with MN is my winning combo.
> 
> View attachment 194987



What Sulfur are you using and where do you get it? I heard say that the Sulfur needs to be at least 8%, but When I went to Walmart i saw Sulfur 8 and it only had 2% Sulfur.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 16, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> What Sulfur are you using and where do you get it? I heard say that the Sulfur needs to be at least 8%, but When I went to Walmart i saw Sulfur 8 and it only had 2% Sulfur.



I use liquid gold sulfur but idk the specific ratio. http://www.liquidgoldhairproducts.com/


----------



## Taina (Feb 16, 2013)

Had a couple of days that not posted in here,  I have an update, I trim my hair yerterday, but i cut a lot. I'm bot being that consistent with the MN as I was in january, but i'm gonna start again cause last month i saw good growth. This month has been crazy and havn't had enough time  in the afternoons and evening to apply it . I'l do it even in the morning starting tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Still applying my MN every night.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## aliyah7 (Feb 17, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I use liquid gold sulfur but idk the specific ratio. http://www.liquidgoldhairproducts.com/


 
Okay. I just checked it out. Very interested. How are you alternating this product with MN use?  Have you noticed growth with this Sulfur product alone, or have you always used it alternating with MN?


----------



## jprayze (Feb 17, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Okay. I just checked it out. Very interested. How are you alternating this product with MN use?  Have you noticed growth with this Sulfur product alone, or have you always used it alternating with MN?



Every other day.  One day MN and the next day liquid gold and so on.

I never used liquid gold by itself.


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 17, 2013)

I have gone back to my MN/Sulfur mixture. Waiting on my peppermint oil to add to my elixir.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm still applying my MN mix every other day and now I'm wigging it until it warms up outside .


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, so here is my update. The first pic is from late November/early December. The purple shirt pics are from today. I didn't start applying MN until December 30th, so I say since January. I think I've made APL (yay), and the nape/back currently measures a solid 8 inches...maybe 8 1/4 I haven't measured any other parts yet, but I will when I install some smallish braids.

ETA: Just measured the other parts. According to my January check, it seems like my hair has grown a good inch. The majority of my hair is a solid 9 inches, even the crown, which is my trouble spot. The slow growing part (back/left) is about 8 inches now, so that's great. I need three more inches in the back (nape area) to make BSL. I hope to get there by August.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Feb 18, 2013)

Ill be adding  Caster oil to my mix since I fold my mom's hidden stash of oils.


----------



## ShinyThings (Feb 18, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok, so here is my update. The first pic is from late November/early December. The purple shirt pics are from today. I didn't start applying MN until December 30th, so I say since January. I think I've made APL (yay), and the nape/back currently measures a solid 8 inches...maybe 8 1/4 I haven't measured any other parts yet, but I will when I install some smallish braids.



That is great progress girl. Good job.


----------



## ShinyThings (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi there, I have heard a youtuber mention castor oil not being a good choice to mix the MN with because it is a dense oil, therefore the MN won't be able to penetrate your scalp. 

I used avocado oil once and even that didn't mix well or all the MN on my scalp too much. So I use plain warm water.Tomorrow I am mixing with sulfur 8.



What is everyone else mixing their MN with?



ManiiSweetheart said:


> Ill be adding  Caster oil to my mix since I fold my mom's hidden stash of oils.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 21, 2013)

ShinyThings said:


> Hi there, I have heard a youtuber mention castor oil not being a good choice to mix the MN with because it is a dense oil, therefore the MN won't be able to penetrate your scalp.
> 
> I used avocado oil once and even that didn't mix well or all the MN on my scalp too much. So I use plain warm water.Tomorrow I am mixing with sulfur 8.
> 
> What is everyone else mixing their MN with?



I use jojoba and grapeseed oil.


----------



## aliyah7 (Feb 21, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Every other day.  One day MN and the next day liquid gold and so on.
> 
> I never used liquid gold by itself.



Thanks for sharing!  I plan to order a bottle of this here real soon.  I checked on Amazon and the reviews of the Sulfur spray mixture were really good. I may end up using mine alone though because It's almost time for a break on my MN, and I plan to use the Sulfur based spray for a month or so.  I'll see.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 21, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I plan to order a bottle of this here real soon. I checked on Amazon and the reviews of the Sulfur spray mixture were really good. I may end up using mine alone though because It's almost time for a break on my MN, and I plan to use the Sulfur based spray for a month or so. I'll see.


 
I'll probably take a break from MN soon, whenver I finish the batch of MN mix that I made at the beginning of the year, but I'll keep using the liquid gold by itself.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Feb 22, 2013)

Ladies my nape has been feeling Ultra dry lately!!! Its still growing fine and there isnt any breakage/shaeddinb5 its just super dry feeling even after I DC or moisturize... any suggestions??


----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 22, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart Are you using your MN mix in that area? If so, make sure none of the MN is getting on your actual hair, just try to keep in on the scalp. MN is really drying on your hair.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Feb 22, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> ManiiSweetheart Are you using your MN mix in that area? If so, make sure none of the MN is getting on your actual hair, just try to keep in on the scalp. MN is really drying on your hair.



Yes im using it on my nape too, its just strange that only my nape feels dry when my mix usually touch all my other hairs and they aren't dry as well


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 23, 2013)

Ladies what do you think about this shedding after 3 weeks of cornrows and MN on my edges


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2013)

strawbewie, I guess it would depend on your typical amount of shedding. Is that more than you usually get? For me it would be a lot because after not detangling for two weeks, I probably get less than half that amount.


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks I'm not sure how much shedding is normal for me since I PS 99% of the time. I typical unbraid or untiwst my hair every 4-6 weeks.., do my weekly co washes  in braids/ cornrows. I think I may need to stop with MN to figure out what's really going on. I stopped using Megatek 3 weeks ago. My hair still feel thick especially since I have thin straight hair....I want to retain all my length
Last time I took my hair down I also raised a eyebrow... So I may need to change

QUOTE="Froreal3"]strawbewie, I guess it would depend on your typical amount of shedding. Is that more than you usually get? For me it would be a lot because after not detangling for two weeks, I probably get less than half that amount.[/QUOTE]


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 24, 2013)

Still adding my mix every other day and wild growth oil on the off day... I didn't check in for the one month because I'm 10 weeks post and I won't be straightening until the end of March. Everyone's growth was amazing...I'm inspired.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 25, 2013)

[USER=340099]ManiiSweetheart[/USER];17952635 said:
			
		

> Yes im using it on my nape too, its just strange that only my nape feels dry when my mix usually touch all my other hairs and they aren't dry as well



I was thinking maybe your scarf or bonnet is drying your nape out.  Are you using silk/satin or cotton?


----------



## jprayze (Feb 25, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Thanks I'm not sure how much shedding is normal for me since I PS 99% of the time. I typical unbraid or untiwst my hair every 4-6 weeks.., do my weekly co washes  in braids/ cornrows. I think I may need to stop with MN to figure out what's really going on. I stopped using Megatek 3 weeks ago. My hair still feel thick especially since I have thin straight hair....I want to retain all my length
> Last time I took my hair down I also raised a eyebrow... So I may need to change
> 
> QUOTE="Froreal3"]strawbewie, I guess it would depend on your typical amount of shedding. Is that more than you usually get? For me it would be a lot because after not detangling for two weeks, I probably get less than half that amount.


[/QUOTE]

It seems like quite a bit of shedding to me.  Tea rinses are great for shedding.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 25, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Ladies what do you think about this shedding after 3 weeks of cornrows and MN on my edges
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196377


 
To me, I think it looks normal. Do you have dense/alot of hair? I get that amount of shedding in a month also.

I have attached sum pics of my shed hair. I saved the hairs so that I can get a prospective on how much I shed month to month. I collected for 2mths. Do you normally shed like that? How was the shedding the other times you took out your braids?

As you can see for sum strange reason the shed hairs in the yellow bag are more. That was at the end of August. That was 1mth after my horrible relaxer. I promptly did a protein treatment and as you seen with the shed hairs with the bangle, I had less shedding. Still alot to most people, but less than last month.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm still applying my MN. I have noticed sum growth in the front of my hair and my bald spots are starting to improve. I'm itching to do a length check with my new flat iron But I will wait until the end of March.


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 25, 2013)

pelohello last month this is what I got last month 
Before wash



After wash




I was reminded by FroReal that I need to get back to my tea rinses. My hair is thick in natural state and thin when flat ironed. I'm going to start keeping baggies like u so that I can really track the shedding


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Feb 25, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I was thinking maybe your scarf or bonnet is drying your nape out.  Are you using silk/satin or cotton?



Im using satin right now.. its Super old maybe its time for a new one. How long to you usually keep your scarfs until its retirement time?


----------



## Taina (Feb 25, 2013)

Applied the MN tonight


----------



## jprayze (Feb 26, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Im using satin right now.. its Super old maybe its time for a new one. How long to you usually keep your scarfs until its retirement time?



I say about 6-9 months.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 26, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> pelohello last month this is what I got last month
> Before wash
> 
> After wash
> ...



Yes to tea rinses!!!  Love them!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 2, 2013)

How's everyone doing?  I'm still doing the same thing...using liquid gold and my MN oil mix and taking a few days off in between (usually weekends).  

My Growth seems good.  Length check is at the end of the month.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm doing fine. Still applying straight every day...sometimes every other day. I have my hair in mini braids that I will take out in time for the length check. I hope to have grown an inch. *crosses fingers*


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Checking in:

Have slacked on my hair. Still sitting in twists for about 2 weeks or more now. I have not been applying MN lately(in about a week or little less).  
I did notice that their is growth in the thread-wrapped hair. Very little though. My hair seems to grow really, really slow. Without the MN I wonder how slow it grows.

jprayze- How long do you usually take your MN breaks for?


----------



## jprayze (Mar 3, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Checking in:
> 
> Have slacked on my hair. Still sitting in twists for about 2 weeks or more now. I have not been applying MN lately(in about a week or little less).
> I did notice that their is growth in the thread-wrapped hair. Very little though. My hair seems to grow really, really slow. Without the MN I wonder how slow it grows.
> ...



Typically I'm just taking the weekends off just bc when I go out of town I travel light.  I may take a longer break once I finish the batch of MN mix that I made at the beginning of the year.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Mar 3, 2013)

I have also been slacking on my mn usage ... its down to 2-3 a week mqybe. Definitely once a week during wash day. With senior stuff going on, getting college stuff together while jugling running jrotc, girl scouts and moving houses .... im surprised I even remember that I have hair!


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 4, 2013)

jprayze- Just ordered a bottle of Liquid Gold Hair growth Oil (Sulfur Based). Can't wait to try it.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 5, 2013)

aliyah7 you will love it!!!  I think sulfur is really helping to regrow a thin spot on my hair.


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 5, 2013)

Just checking in.  Haven't posted here in awhile.  aliyah7 and jprayze I just finished my first bottle of LGH (sulfur based).  So far I love it too.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 5, 2013)

[USER=349463 said:
			
		

> deedoswell[/USER];18016427]Just checking in. Haven't posted here in awhile. @aliyah7 and @jprayze I just finished my first bottle of LGH (sulfur based). So far I love it too.


 
Are you/have you reordered?


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 6, 2013)

jprayze - yes I reordered it yesterday.  Are you still using it?


----------



## jprayze (Mar 6, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> jprayze - yes I reordered it yesterday.  Are you still using it?



Yes I am.  I'm not out yet, but I guess I should order soon.  Maybe this challenge should be for any growth aid.


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 8, 2013)

deedoswell and jprayze: Looks like mines just arrived today. How long are you all's bottles lasting?.......Did I say that right?


----------



## jprayze (Mar 8, 2013)

I use mine about 3 times a week and I've been using the same bottle since the beginning of January.  I think I have about 1/4 left.


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 8, 2013)

aliyah7 - I am about the same as jprayze.  Sometimes I use it every other day and sometimes I just use maybe twice to three days out of the week.  I wasn't really on a set routine.  I also let my daughter use it a couple of times.  But I think it lasts maybe two months.  I'm not going to use it as often as I was in the beginning because I can get a little heavy-handed and end up with oily hair!!


----------



## deedoswell (Mar 8, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Yes I am.  I'm not out yet, but I guess I should order soon.  Maybe this challenge should be for any growth aid.



 Well although this is an MN challenge I'm sure we do get lots of additional benefits also from what is in our "mixes"!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 9, 2013)

deedoswell said:


> Well although this is an MN challenge I'm sure we do get lots of additional benefits also from what is in our "mixes"!



Yes anything we can do to maximize our growth!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2013)

I applied MN to my scalp after skipping three days.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 11, 2013)

Ladies don't forget the length check at the end of the month!  I'm starting early!!!

My starting pic at the beginning of the challenge is in this post:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17637337&postcount=161



The pic on the left was taken on 2/14/2013 and the pic on the right was taken 03/10/2013.  Looks like I got an inch in about about a month and I'm close to BSL.  I'm very happy with the progress so far.

At the end of the month, I will probably do a wash n go to compare to the other pic in the starting pic because I am trying not to use heat for a while.


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 11, 2013)

I just washed, conditioned and applied the Liquid Gold Hair Growth Oil (sulfur). Love the cool feeling on my scalp. I plan to use the whole bottle (or use it for a month) and then Use the MN. You know, alternate the two.

jprayze- Wow your hair is growing good!  I did get some growth (not an inch), maybe 1/4" this month from the MN. As I mentioned before my hair seems to grow way slower than normal. Of course I am just looking at it, not actually measuring it. I seem to get 1/2" every two months when using the MN. I am glad with the results I did get though. At least it is growing.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks aliyah7!  Are you taking any vitamins/supplements?  That might help boost your growth too.

I like your method of alternating.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 11, 2013)

I think I'm going to start back on the liquid gold once I finish my current batch of MN mix.


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 11, 2013)

So, I was like...way off. I actually got measuring tape and measured the new growth of my thread-wrapped section of hair; much to my surprise, I measured 3/4" of hair rather than the 1/4" I stated earlier. 

jprayze- You know, I forgot all about vitamins. Excellent idea!  I know there is Biotin supplements, but not sure of others.  Oh, actually, I got the alternating Idea from you jprayze. 

I'm trying to decide if I should take out the thread and re-wrap that section.  So I can see the growth from the Liquid Gold....?


----------



## jprayze (Mar 11, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> So, I was like...way off. I actually got measuring tape and measured the new growth of my thread-wrapped section of hair; much to my surprise, I measured 3/4" of hair rather than the 1/4" I stated earlier.
> 
> jprayze- You know, I forgot all about vitamins. Excellent idea!  I know there is Biotin supplements, but not sure of others.  Oh, actually, I got the alternating Idea from you jprayze.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should take out the thread and re-wrap that section.  So I can see the growth from the Liquid Gold....?



Yay!  3/4 sounds much better!

I think I like alternating a month at a time versus switching up every day.  It will give me a chance to see what works best for my hair.  Yes the wrapping is a great way to gauge your growth.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 11, 2013)

There are a lot of vitamins to choose from...take a look at vitamin challenge 2013.


----------



## ilong (Mar 11, 2013)

@jprayze - I just saw your 12/23/13 to 2/15/13 growth - that is fantastic growth. ~~~CONGRATULATIONS~~~  How much growth is that? You should be very excited. I actually use MN in a sulfur/oil mix nightly. Not seeing your type of growth. But I have committed to sticking with my current regimens (hair product use and vitamings for 6-8 months) to see results. I should receive my length shirt any day now. So I will do a length check every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 11, 2013)

jprayze that is good growth.  I bought a length check tee too. Took my first pic with it a couple days ago. I should use that pic as my March check in since I doubt i'll see much change in 2.5 weeks.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Mar 12, 2013)

[USER=306389]ilong[/USER];18049381 said:
			
		

> @jprayze - I just saw your 12/23/13 to 2/15/13 growth - that is fantastic growth. ~~~CONGRATULATIONS~~~  How much growth is that? You should be very excited. I actually use MN in a sulfur/oil mix nightly. Not seeing your type of growth. But I have committed to sticking with my current regimens (hair product use and vitamings for 6-8 months) to see results. I should receive my length shirt any day now. So I will do a length check every 6-8 weeks.



Yes length check shirts are great!  Because I wasn't really measuring, just kind of estimating.  Now I can see its about an inch per month.  I trimmed/dusted just barely an 1/2 this week though so conservatively I will say 3 inches in roughly 3 months.  Since the beginning of the challenge, I've gone from a nice APL to almost BSL.  I'm amazed too bc I thought it was going to take much longer.  January was the first time I've used sulfur and I think that has boosted my growth.  Ive been using it roughly every other day.  

I like that you are using your regimen for so long to assess it.  I was tempted to make a change but I think I will just stick to what I have going since I see results.


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Mar 13, 2013)

So i had a big set back I lost inches on my hair due to a bad doobie and I believe partially someone cutting my tracks out wrong and taking my hair with it as well so now im going to try wigging it and applying mn and wild growth oil every other day I will post pics of my damage when I get a chance hmph 

Pics 











as promised where do I begin?? If I thought it was thin before idk what it is now and half of one side of my hair is completely gone. Nobody deserves this!!
jprayze I don't even think mn will help this I mean.. Damn


----------



## jprayze (Mar 14, 2013)

[USER=322749]ladieluv2010[/USER];18059039 said:
			
		

> So i had a big set back I lost inches on my hair due to a bad doobie and I believe partially someone cutting my tracks out wrong and taking my hair with it as well so now im going to try wigging it and applying mn and wild growth oil every other day I will post pics of my damage when I get a chance hmph
> 
> Pics
> 
> ...



So sorry you had to go thru this!  It is going to take a while to grow back but the MN and wild growth should help.  Do you still have enough hair to bun?  I think that would be good so you don't really have to look at the length for a while.   Also roller sets might disguise the unevenness.  Again, I feel for you and hope your hair grows back stronger and longer than ever.


----------



## belizeanb (Mar 14, 2013)

wow congrads on your news growth.  I will join the mn challenge now!!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 14, 2013)

Is their really a big difference in growth using the 4% instead of the 2%?


----------



## jprayze (Mar 14, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Is their really a big difference in growth using the 4% instead of the 2%?


 
I can't say I saw a big or any difference using 4%.  I'm currently using 2%.


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I would like to join this challenge now. I've been kind of stuck in a rut with my hair growth and need to get back to a healthy regimen.  
    My current length is between SL and APL.
    I have used MN before with good results, last used in Fall 2012. 
    I usually mix my MN with a leave in conditioner, castor & coconut oils, shea butter & EVOO.
    I will apply every other night.
    I will also be periodically using megatek conditioner


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Mar 14, 2013)

I will co-wash tonight so I will start this evening! 
Starting pic with curls about 6 weeks ago before relaxer, I relax every 3-4 months.


----------



## laylaaa (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, can people still join this challenge?


----------



## jprayze (Mar 14, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> Hey, can people still join this challenge?



Sure! Come on in!


----------



## laylaaa (Mar 14, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Sure! Come on in!



Thanks. I feel a little less lonely buying Monistat in bulk on Amazon now lol.


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks actually last night I went on a cutting spree and cut my hair really really short like little shorter bob length all around. I needed it because my ends weren't in good condition anyway and I still feel as if I should keep cutting but I have faith in my hair that in due time it will grow back.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 15, 2013)

ladieluv2010 said:


> Thanks actually last night I went on a cutting spree and cut my hair really really short like little shorter bob length all around. I needed it because my ends weren't in good condition anyway and I still feel as if I should keep cutting but I have faith in my hair that in due time it will grow back.



Well enjoy your bob while you have it...


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 17, 2013)

Check In: Been applying my Liquid Gold every other day. I think I'm finally getting used to the smell. It can be quite strong. Maybe because I apply too much on accident.
Once I finish this bottle, I'm off to MN mixture again. So far I like this plan. Can't wait to see some good results and even compare growth from the Oil mixture with growth from MN.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 17, 2013)

I purchased the NJoy oil. I'll use it for about a month, then probably alternate just like a previous poster.


----------



## strawbewie (Mar 19, 2013)

Due to shedding I must drop out of this challenge. I went 4 weeks no MN and had less shedding during recent wash. MN helped give my hair thickness, I hope u ladies continue to be successful!


----------



## jprayze (Mar 20, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Due to shedding I must drop out of this challenge. I went 4 weeks no MN and had less shedding during recent wash. MN helped give my hair thickness, I hope u ladies continue to be successful!



Sorry you have to go!  Happy hair growing strawbewie!


----------



## Guinan (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm still in it to win it. I have been slacking on applying my MN, since I only manipulate my hair once a week. But I finally remembered to apply my MN before pinning my hair up. Like the other posters stated, I plan on buying the Njoy mix and try to either apply the njoy mix and my MN mix every other week and then gradually increase usage.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I'm still in it to win it. I have been slacking on applying my MN, since I only manipulate my hair once a week. But I finally remembered to apply my MN before pinning my hair up. Like the other posters stated, I plan on buying the Njoy mix and try to either apply the njoy mix and my MN mix every other week and then gradually increase usage.



Sounds good...I'm realizing you don't have to use    MN that frequently and you still get good results.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm planning to finish alternating every other day with the MN mix and liquid gold until the end of the month.  For April I am going to use the MN mix only and gradually use less.  Then May is I use only liquid gold oil.


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 21, 2013)

I am wondering if its really the MN that's giving the growth boost or is it the jbco that is really doing the work... I ran out of JBCO so I was just using plain mn.  Not seeing the same growth although I had not measured.  However, now that  I reupped on my jbco inventory and using it faithfully, my cornrows feel loose already. Just wondering if anyone else has noticed the same. Most people mix the mn with some kind of oil right?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## jprayze (Mar 22, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I am wondering if its really the MN that's giving the growth boost or is it the jbco that is really doing the work... I ran out of JBCO so I was just using plain mn.  Not seeing the same growth although I had not measured.  However, now that  I reupped on my jbco inventory and using it faithfully, my cornrows feel loose already. Just wondering if anyone else has noticed the same. Most people mix the mn with some kind of oil right?  What are your thoughts?



Yes most ppl are mixing with some kind of oil.  Are you thinking to just use JBCO and forget about the MN?


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 22, 2013)

I am using mn and JBCO right now but I don't have much mn left. So before I buy some mn, I just wondered if I should try the jbco alone for a while. Have you tried just jbco?  Also, I am using the jbco with ylang ylang. It supposed to be the strongest kind for growth.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 22, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I am using mn and JBCO right now but I don't have much mn left. So before I buy some mn, I just wondered if I should try the jbco alone for a while. Have you tried just jbco?  Also, I am using the jbco with ylang ylang. It supposed to be the strongest kind for growth.



Yes I would give it a try alone.  I haven't, but it's all about finding what works best for you to give you maximum growth.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Mar 22, 2013)

Used my one year heat pass today. Omly used heat with the flat iron, my sister can work magic with a blow dryer on the cool setting.  Thanks to no heat and bunning (and mn!) since December im getting way better retention then I was when I didnt this time last year.  Closing in on MBL !


----------



## jprayze (Mar 22, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Used my one year heat pass today. Omly used heat with the flat iron, my sister can work magic with a blow dryer on the cool setting.  Thanks to no heat and bunning (and mn!) since December im getting way better retention then I was when I didnt this time last year.  Closing in on MBL !



Yes!!!  Beautiful!  You are closing in for real!


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey everyone! My check-In:

My Hair is Still in twists, applying Sulfur hair growth oil every other day.  It's been about 2 weeks or so and I still haven't noticed any new growth, but for me it's way too early.  Been really forcing myself not to slack on putting this stuff on, cause persistence/consistency is what will pay off.  And, as you can see, I really need it.  I was thinking about a visit to the hair shop to get it flat-ironed.  Maybe on my B-day in April.  Since I cut my ends, I am wondering how long it is straight.

@jprayze- Did you buy your 'Length Check' shirt or did you make it?  Also, I noticed in an earlier post that you mentioned In april you were going to Use MN only and 'gradually use less' MN.  I was just curious as to why you plan to 'gradually use less'.

Note: I recently discovered (much to my horror), that my hair grows much, much slower than normal. Even with using MN I would receive approximately 3/4" in 2 months.  It had not always been this way, I remember years ago getting nice patches of new growth monthly. Now I can go a whole month with no, or not much visible growth.  Not sure what happened.  So, that's why now I have been asking a lot of questions and getting tips from others of what hair growth aids work for them.  I am also planning to buy some Biotin or something, so I can have an 'internal' hair growth aid as well.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 24, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Hey everyone! My check-In:
> 
> My Hair is Still in twists, applying Sulfur hair growth oil every other day.  It's been about 2 weeks or so and I still haven't noticed any new growth, but for me it's way too early.  Been really forcing myself not to slack on putting this stuff on, cause persistence/consistency is what will pay off.  And, as you can see, I really need it.  I was thinking about a visit to the hair shop to get it flat-ironed.  Maybe on my B-day in April.  Since I cut my ends, I am wondering how long it is straight.
> 
> ...



I bought the shirt from spreadshirt.com.  I have heard its good to gradually stop using MN versus an abrupt stop.  It lessens the chance of shedding.

You can look at the vitamin challenge to see what other ladies are taking for some ideas.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 29, 2013)

Any updates?  Length check pics?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 29, 2013)

jprayze I've been trying out Njoy's new mix for the past couple weeks. But i feel i got good growth with MN.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## sounbeweavable (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been lurking for about a month, but just subscribed today. I started using an MN mix of 4% MN, jojoba oil, coconut oil, a little sulfur 8, tea tree oil, peppermint oil, and I just started adding some cayenne oil to my latest batch. I have a sew in (no net) so I apply it between my tracks/braids every night. Since it got it installed and began using this a month ago, my hair's grown enough that I can pick my braids up off my head between half and a full inch. 

Idk whether it's the MN mix or vitamins, but I'm happy with the results so far.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 29, 2013)

sounbeweavable said:


> I've been lurking for about a month, but just subscribed today. I started using an MN mix of 4% MN, jojoba oil, coconut oil, a little sulfur 8, tea tree oil, peppermint oil, and I just started adding some cayenne oil to my latest batch. I have a sew in (no net) so I apply it between my tracks/braids every night. Since it got it installed and began using this a month ago, my hair's grown enough that I can pick my braids up off my head between half and a full inch.
> 
> Idk whether it's the MN mix or vitamins, but I'm happy with the results so far.



Good combo-- MN and vits!!!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm also trying to eat better and drink 64 oz of water a day. Let's hope I have some good results!


----------



## aliyah7 (Mar 31, 2013)

Still applying my Sulfur growth oil mixture. It's been about 3 weeks and I've got about 1/4" growth [used measuring tape this time ] Got about a week and a half left of the bottle I think.  I miss the MN now.


----------



## destinyseeker (Apr 2, 2013)

Check in and update pics. I'm on vacation so no mix this week but... I'm mixing up a new batch as soon as I get home. 





December 2012



March 2013



December 2012



March 2013

View attachment 202759

March 2013



March 2013


----------



## destinyseeker (Apr 2, 2013)

P.S. I celebrated the 1st anniversary of my HHJ in February. 

What a difference time and showing your hair some luv makes! 



2/12



3/13


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 4, 2013)

_I hope everyone is fine. Tonight I am giving myself a homemade mask treatment. Was thinking of trimming tonight. Also changing my diet _


----------



## jprayze (Apr 4, 2013)

destinyseeker this is great progress for a year.  All your hair won't even fit in the 2nd pic!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 4, 2013)

[USER=207042]Ijanei[/USER];18188753 said:
			
		

> I hope everyone is fine. Tonight I am giving myself a homemade mask treatment. Was thinking of trimming tonight. Also changing my diet



What does your mask consist of?


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 4, 2013)

jprayze said:


> What does your mask consist of?



_Tonight it will consist of egg yolks (2), mayo, and olive oil. nothing special_


----------



## jprayze (Apr 8, 2013)

Took the weekend off of MN.  Will pick back up tonight or tomorrow am.


----------



## deedoswell (Apr 8, 2013)

Just checking in!!!  Hi everyone!


----------



## aliyah7 (Apr 12, 2013)

Okay, so it's been 4 1/2 weeks of using the Sulfur growth oil and I measured approximately 6/16" of new growth, that's a little under 1/2".  If I am correct, that put's me at about 3/4" every 2 months or so; which is close to what I've calculated before using MN (3/4" in 10 weeks).

I don't know, my hair may be growing a teeny bit faster or close to the same with the sulfur than the MN. Not positive on this though. I had measured 3/4" growth in about 10 weeks with the MN, but I had not been applying the MN towards that last week or two.  Really, I think it's probably around the same.

Because of the slow growth, I don't plan to post pics as often.  It's super slow, but I am very thankful that my hair _IS_ growing.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 12, 2013)

aliyah7 said:


> Okay, so it's been 4 1/2 weeks of using the Sulfur growth oil and I measured approximately 6/16" of new growth, that's a little under 1/2".  If I am correct, that put's me at about 3/4" every 2 months or so; which is close to what I've calculated before using MN (3/4" in 10 weeks).
> 
> I don't know, my hair may be growing a teeny bit faster or close to the same with the sulfur than the MN. Not positive on this though. I had measured 3/4" growth in about 10 weeks with the MN, but I had not been applying the MN towards that last week or two.  Really, I think it's probably around the same.
> 
> Because of the slow growth, I don't plan to post pics as often.  It's super slow, but I am very thankful that my hair IS growing.



Absolutely great that you are making consistent growth.  And great that you have a method to track it.  So which one growth aid will you use next-- MN or sulfur?


----------



## destinyseeker (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi everyone! I took two weeks off the MN mix (post relaxer). I maintained my reggie of no heat, moisturing, sealing and bunning only.....After I exercise this morning I'm going to pre-poo (for an hour or so), co-wash, do a nice deep condish and get back on my MN grind. I made it through the cold, dry winter with progress shown so I cant' wait to see how much progress I make by my next touch up (June). HHJ


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 14, 2013)

I just started back up today after a week off for my relaxer. Hopefully this will jump start some more growth because between this and my vitamins, I got a nice amount of growth last month.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update ladies!

I'm applying my MN mix about once a day until the end of the month.  I'm probably going to length check in a week or so.  It's will be about 6 weeks, so I good to see good progress.


----------



## aliyah7 (Apr 14, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Absolutely great that you are making consistent growth.  And great that you have a method to track it.  So which one growth aid will you use next-- MN or sulfur?



Very good question.  I will probably use the MN next. 
Although I like the growth from the sulfur, it is smelly and messy to me. .
I will most likely still use it again in the future; may try NJOYs mixture next time. Not sure though. Thanks for the recommendation of that sulfur mix.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey ladies-- hope you are doing well!!!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm finishing up my MN mix and will be doing a length check this weekend but the MBL challenge so I will post here as well.  In May, I will be taking an MN break and just using the liquid gold sulfur as my growth aid.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm still trying out NJoy's New mix. This weekend will be about six weeks. I feel I got a good amount of growth from beginning of January to Mid February with MN, so hopefully I have comparable results with the oil as well. I will check to see if the oil is helping growth this weekend.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been pretty consistent with my MN mix. I apply it and my JBCO oil mix nightly before bed. Let's hope it pays off again!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 27, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I'm finishing up my MN mix and will be doing a length check this weekend but the MBL challenge so I will post here as well.  In May, I will be taking an MN break and just using the liquid gold sulfur as my growth aid.



I had an awful cut yesterday so I won't be posting a length check this weekend.  I will still be taking the MN break for a month, but in June I will be going strong with MN to try to recuperate from that crazy lady...smh.  I have 2 tubes ready.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 27, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I had an awful cut yesterday so I won't be posting a length check this weekend.  I will still be taking the MN break for a month, but in June I will be going strong with MN to try to recuperate from that crazy lady...smh.  I have 2 tubes ready.



Damn jprayze sorry that happened!  With MN you will recover in no time.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Apr 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Damn jprayze sorry that happened!  With MN you will recover in no time.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Thanks!  I will post a new starting pic soon.


----------



## aliyah7 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm Still here. Just got my hair done yesterday, it's the first time I've seen it straight since I cut 3"-3 1/2" off the ends. After getting my hair flat-ironed It was very brittle and hard (so weird). And little pieces were coming off on my hands and shirt. NOT COOL! I practically sopped my ends with Doo Grow and it's so much better.

Hey jprayze, I ended up making my own length check shirt, LOL. I plan to measure hair again in another 6 months. I really like it.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello ladies... I've been on an impromptu MN break for about a month and a half but I'm back and going hard with applying every day! I want full mbl for my graduation may 31!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2013)

i haven't started yet.  i need to buy some. think i am going to change what i mix it with.


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2013)

[USER=2496]shortdub78[/USER];18321631 said:
			
		

> i haven't started yet.  i need to buy some. think i am going to change what i mix it with.



What were you thinking to mix it with instead?


----------



## jprayze (May 1, 2013)

My MN mix lasted 4 months, not using it every day.  I'm going to take a month break and use liquid gold sulfur oil every other day from the month of May or until it runs out.  After that, I plan on returning to MN.  I will length check again in June.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2013)

jprayze said:


> What were you thinking to mix it with instead?



with some coconut oil and the rest of this Do Grow oil i have.  i started last night.  i am going to use it for 8 weeks to see if anything good happens.  if not, i won't bother.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 1, 2013)

So my mix I'm currently using is MN 4% & 2% with a whole jar of sulfur 8 .. but its waaaaayyyy to thick for daily application!  Do you ladies have any suggestions to thin this mix a bit?


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 1, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart Add oils. They're much thinner than MN and Sulfur 8.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 18, 2013)

Can I use this?


----------



## jprayze (May 18, 2013)

[USER=210910]growinghealthyhair[/USER];18426023 said:
			
		

> Can I use this?



Yes that's the right kind.  Have you used MN before?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 18, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Yes that's the right kind.  Have you used MN before?



jprayze 

Yes ma'am. I used the 2% before. I was going to mix it with qhemet burdock root heavy cream and some Greg juice


----------



## jprayze (May 19, 2013)

growinghealthyhair said:


> jprayze
> 
> Yes ma'am. I used the 2% before. I was going to mix it with qhemet burdock root heavy cream and some Greg juice



4% is good too but I didn't notice a difference in growth between 2 and 4.  What is Greg juice?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (May 21, 2013)

jprayze said:


> 4% is good too but I didn't notice a difference in growth between 2 and 4.  What is Greg juice?



jprayze 

It's a liquid spray moisturizer by Oyin Handmade


----------



## LexiDior (May 21, 2013)

have you ladies ever tried to melt the MN down to an oil for an easier use?? I ask this because Im still wearing box braids and they will be in for a month, I wasnt to still use my MN but i dont want the build up.


----------



## NaiyaAi (May 22, 2013)

LexiDior In the original MN thread, someone said that heating it will render it ineffective.


----------



## LexiDior (May 22, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> @LexiDior In the original MN thread, someone said that heating it will render it ineffective.



niayai thanks, ive been waiting for a response before I tried anything.


----------



## jprayze (May 24, 2013)

As most of you know, I took my MN break this month.  I did notice some shedding, which I could have done better about counteracting but not too bad.  I wanted to share my growth in 4 week using the liquid gold sulfur as my growth aid.  I didn't do an exact measurement but it looks like it has growth and even looks healthier. I will be continuing the liquid gold into June but will be resuming MN as well.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 27, 2013)

Installed box braids (which I love)  I plan on keeping these until the end of June maybe mid July .
Still using my Sulfur 8 and MN mix.. i'll be added tea tree oil soon.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 27, 2013)

Installed box braids (which I love)  I plan on keeping these until the end of June maybe mid July .








Still using my Sulfur 8 and MN mix.. i'll be adding tea tree oil soon.


----------



## Sugadoll (May 27, 2013)

I have  been a member of the Monistat/hair growth cult ; since 2005. Over the years I have had some setbacks using the product. Had big breakage in 2009 and ended up cutting my hair in to a TWA to even it . realized it makes my hair dry so I must condition condition, condition. But I swear by it
. _Currently I am using it with glovers mane and 14 in 1 along with grape seed oil. Remember the dryness I spoke of. This combo is to heavy for the summer months. So today I have mixed the MN with 14in 1 spray moisturizer alone_.
 I have a personal challenge to grow out my hair 1/2 inch each month from May 2013 to Jan 2014. that is the third anniversary of my starting my healthy hair journey. I am realizing that with all aspects of hair care there is trial and error.


----------



## jprayze (May 27, 2013)

[USER=340099]ManiiSweetheart[/USER];18469901 said:
			
		

> Installed box braids (which I love)  I plan on keeping these until the end of June maybe mid July .
> Still using my Sulfur 8 and MN mix.. i'll be added tea tree oil soon.



Good Job on installing your box braids!  Is the mix feeling too heavy with your braids?


----------



## jprayze (May 27, 2013)

sugadoll thanks so much for sharing your experiences!  Please keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (May 27, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Good Job on installing your box braids!  Is the mix feeling too heavy with your braids?



Nope!  The mix is perfect for my braids!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jun 7, 2013)

This is my latest length check, taken two days ago:


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 7, 2013)

SO i added cold pressed organic extra virgin coconut oil and it make my mix 10x better because of the smoothness ..i have to buy more mn and sulfur 8 soon also. Oh and ive had these braids for..15 days and i already have 1/4 - 1/2 inches of visible growth


----------



## jprayze (Jun 8, 2013)

[USER=330001]NaiyaAi[/USER];18528799 said:
			
		

> This is my latest length check, taken two days ago:



You hair looks great!  I don't remember where you were on the last length check but your hair is flourishing!


----------



## jprayze (Jun 8, 2013)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> SO i added cold pressed organic extra virgin coconut oil and it make my mix 10x better because of the smoothness ..i have to buy more mn and sulfur 8 soon also. Oh and ive had these braids for..15 days and i already have 1/4 - 1/2 inches of visible growth



Sounds great!!!  Are you MBL yet?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 8, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Sounds great!!!  Are you MBL yet?



I know i was scrapping MBL before i installed the braids so I'll probably claim it when i take them down.


----------



## freckledface (Jun 8, 2013)

So I haven't used any growth aides in this 13 week strecth and I can tell a difference. I don't think I've had nearly as much growth as usual. I will be getting back on it in the next week or so.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 9, 2013)

I started back with MN last night after my month break.  I am applying directly (no mix) every night or at least every night I remember. ;-)


----------



## jprayze (Jun 9, 2013)

I went back and realized I never showed my May growth, using Liquid gold oil and no MN.  This month, I will be using both every day or every other day.  My awful trim    4 weeks later...curled   I'm convinced--liquid gold is going to continue to be in my growth aid arsenal!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 10, 2013)

Was running low on my mix so i picked up some MN 2% and just added MTG instead of buying another sulfur8 mix these two up with the coconut oil and i loove it


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 14, 2013)

Showing my growth since installing this braids..22 days ago. I thank my MN mix and S-Curl!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Will revisit MN in July.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there anyplace where you can buy pure MN? I want to mix my own without the mineral oil that the premade kind has in it.

There was a thread somewhere on here where someone did that, but I can't seem to find it.

And yes, I know that pure MN must be handled with extreme care.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 12, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> Is there anyplace where you can buy pure MN? I want to mix my own without the mineral oil that the premade kind has in it.
> 
> There was a thread somewhere on here where someone did that, but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> And yes, I know that pure MN must be handled with extreme care.



I think you can get it directly from the pharmacist; you just have to ask at the counter.  They may have to order it.


----------



## jprayze (Jul 14, 2013)

*Roll Call!!!  Who is still using MN?*  If not, what ARE you using?

I started using it at the beginning of the month, but I have not been consistent.  I have to be consistent because I know that this works for me.  Started again today.  I will shoot for once a day.  I'm just applying it directly, also using liquid gold oil and wild growth oil as needed on my scalp.  Taking MSM internally.  Hopefully, I will see gold results for the remainder of the year!  Happy Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## freckledface (Jul 14, 2013)

I just started back yesterday. ... I'm gonna try every other day


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm still using it! Also taking biotin and MSM internally. Thinking of adding sublimed sulfur to my MN mix as well.


----------



## Mznelly (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey y'all it's been months since I've posted in this forum. So I'm going to just give a little update, when I first started my mn challenge I was a little past shoulder length. mn did help my hair grow tremendously with the help of a consistent hair regime. I had a really huge setback when I hit APL and I basically had to nurse my hair back to APL from SL.

 Even though I haven't been actively posting in this thread I've continue to use my mn though not as consistently as I would've liked (shrugs)  so here's a few pics of my results 





A little after set back




Needs a trim but getting there



I relaxed in oct




Stretched my relaxer until July used mn and scurl and these were my results. I need a trim but I'm happy


----------



## jprayze (Jul 31, 2013)

^^^thanks for sharing!

Just wanted to update that I've been using MN since 7/14 every day except I took a break one weekend (3 days).  I need to order the 6 pack from amazon again.

I really think sulfur and MN is a winning Combo for me! HHG!!!

Btw any ladies out there lurking, you can still join!


----------



## JC-Junkie (Aug 12, 2013)

I put MN mixed with JBCO and some MT and left it on for about 3 to 4 minutes, because I got worried about shedding. This was the first time i had used MN. Do you think that's enough time to have an effect or it wouldn't have any affect ?

I really want to be able to use this but I'm not risking excessive hair shedding


----------



## destinyseeker (Aug 30, 2013)

JC-Junkie said:


> I put MN mixed with JBCO and some MT and left it on for about 3 to 4 minutes, because I got worried about shedding. This was the first time i had used MN. Do you think that's enough time to have an effect or it wouldn't have any affect ?
> 
> I really want to be able to use this but I'm not risking excessive hair shedding



I've been putting it on my scalp ( in a mix... never straight) 3-4 nights a week (without rinsing) for more than a year... I've experienced no shedding and pretty good progress but of course everyone is different.


----------



## LexiDior (Aug 30, 2013)

Im still in this. I use only once a week, I scaled it down because Im using other growth products like biotin and castor oil. I didnt want a bad reaction.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 20, 2013)

jprayze said:


> ^^^thanks for sharing!
> 
> Just wanted to update that I've been using MN since 7/14 every day except I took a break one weekend (3 days). I need to order the 6 pack from amazon again.
> 
> ...


 

Updating... I used MN for the entire month that I was in Senegalese twists, so I cannot wait to show my process.  I stopped the sulfur topically, and continued to take MSM internally.  Length check should be coming this weekend!

For the last month, I mixed my MN in a creamy type product...ORS Olive Oil Hair Lotion (I had a sample).  It was so much easier to apply than mixed with oils.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 2, 2013)

Oops never posted LC


End of April



End of September


Started using MN until I run out and then I will use it again once I buy some more.


----------



## ilong (Oct 15, 2013)

jprayze - I may have to re-visit using MN.  Viviscal is not giving me a growth spurt and I'm in need of a "turbo boost" in attempt to reach my goal.  
I'm using Liquid gold so I may follow in your footsteps and add MN to the rotation.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2013)

ilong said:


> jprayze - I may have to re-visit using MN.  Viviscal is not giving me a growth spurt and I'm in need of a "turbo boost" in attempt to reach my goal. I'm using Liquid gold so I may follow in your footsteps and add MN to the rotation.



It just may give you the boost that you need!  I need to order some more MN...I usually order the 6 pack from Amazon.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 15, 2013)

I think I will revisit MN for the last couple months of the year. I think my scalp is getting used to the sulfur.


----------



## Shun78 (Oct 15, 2013)

I know I am soooooo late joining in, but I just started back using MN this month so I wanted to join in to see how much growth I will get last couple of months of this year!! I mixed the MN with some Liquid Gold oil. I am grazing APL and want to get as close as possible to BSL by the end of the year. I am taking MSM and some Alta Silica vitamins as well. I will start back taking Biotin once I pick up some from GNC. 

Here are my starting pics..


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome Shun78!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am starting back up on the first hopefully (if my money is right)


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2013)

I would have started already, but I didn't but any when I was on furlough.  Also the amazon price has went up, so I don't think it's the best price anymore...so I need to keep shopping around.

I need to hurry up though, to make sure I make BSL by the end of this year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2013)

^^jprayze. Girl me too. I am at BSB, but I want to have 2 to 3 more inches by beginning of the year so I can be grazing MBL. I don't care.  I am buying some today. I need a head start.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 27, 2013)

Picked up 2 things of MN from Target...Up & Up brand. I will use this every other day. It has mineral oil in it.  I will go ahead and clarify with an SLS poo (on my scalp only) monthly in case of any build up.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 29, 2013)

I applied my first application of MN last night. I forgot how well it absorbs into the scalp. I think I will switch up my growth aides every few months so my scalp doesn't get used to them. I will do MN for the next 6 months and then revisit sulfur oils.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2013)

Been applying MN every two days. I will apply again tonight.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 1, 2013)

I still need to buy mine!  I need to hurry up.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes you do jprayze Let's get at least two more inches by December 31st!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2013)

Applied MN this evening, rubbed in and had some tingles.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Applied MN before inverting. Mixed with just a tiny bit of Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade for spread-ability and possible oomph.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 6, 2013)

So I mixed my MN with the last of Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade to make it last a little more. So I will be using this MN/sulfur mix until it runs out. I used this combo this morning. Smells really good.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2013)

Used the MN/sulfur pomade combo every day/every other day this week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yesterday was wash day so I didn't use the mix. Used it today. Scalp feels nice and cool from the peppermint pomade. Hopefully the added MN boosts the effects. I want at least 1.5 inches by the end of the year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 12, 2013)

jprayze How's it going?

I applied my MN/Peppermint pomade mix just now and massaged it in really well. Tingly scalp.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 13, 2013)

Froreal3 I FINALLY ordered my MN today!  Thanks for the nudge girl!!!

The amazon price is still cheaper than buying it in the store...for 6oz so I'm all stocked up once it gets here in 2 days (free 2-day shipping with my prime trial).

I also ordered some grapeseed oil and fenugreek tea.  I need some ceramides in my life with the grapeseed and I wanted to try the fenugreek in my tea rinses.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 13, 2013)

^^^Ooo, can't wait to see your progress into the end of the year jprayze.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 13, 2013)

^^^Me too.  I should have a good 6 weeks of MN usage by the end of year so fingers crossed!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 16, 2013)

I have my MN and will be starting in the am!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Used my MN/sulfur pomade last night.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## destinyseeker (Nov 17, 2013)

I was happy to find you ladies here.  I've been on a break for the last six weeks. Mixed up a new batch and am starting up again with my MN tonight.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Make sure to post your end of year results ladies! I will be using this until the end of the year and do a lc then. Not sure if I will continue past January as I want to try Priteva vitamins. I don't want to mix growth aides...plus I'm a little over messing with my scalp. I'd like to keep a style neat for once.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 17, 2013)

Back from my MN vaycay soooo i'll be buying some MN this weekend and use it for the rest of the year and possible Jan. and Feb.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi! I'm thinking about joining this challenge in December but I want to know if I can make a mix once and it last all month long without going bad? If so how much should I use to be effective? Say if I'm mixing it in 4oz of butters? I'm also going to search YouTube for mixes....


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Hi! I'm thinking about joining this challenge in December but I want to know if I can make a mix once and it last all month long without going bad? If so how much should I use to be effective? Say if I'm mixing it in 4oz of butters? I'm also going to search YouTube for mixes....



The mix will last just fine for a month.  I would add a small tube (maybe 1 oz) to the 4oz of butter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Still using MN mixed with The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade every other day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Applied my MN/Peppermint Pomade mix last night. Scalp feels great. I will continue this into the new year. Hopefully I see another inch by December.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Applied my MN/Peppermint Pomade mix last night. Scalp feels great. I will continue this into the new year. Hopefully I see another inch by December.



How much MN to pomade did you use? I think I want to try this combo next year. Froreal3


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Babygrowth, I only had a smidgen of pomade left when I started mixing with the MN, but the MN makes it last very long. I probably mixed a quarter of a tube of MN with 1/4 jar of pomade. When it got low, I mixed in more MN. It makes a nice buttery mixture.

I would probably suggest mixing a whole tube of MN with a 4oz. jar of pomade.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Babygrowth, I only had a smidgen of pomade left when I started mixing with the MN, but the MN makes it last very long. I probably mixed a quarter of a tube of MN with 1/4 jar of pomade. When it got low, I mixed in more MN. It makes a nice buttery mixture.
> 
> I would probably suggest mixing a whole tube of MN with a 4oz. jar of pomade.



Ok. That seems to be the consensus. Thanks!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2013)

Used my MN/sulfur pomade mix. I'm gonna need to re-up on the Peppermint pomade and the MN soon.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 1, 2013)

Not using MN for the next few days bec my hair is straightened n I use little product during straight times.

I grew and retained about 1.5 inches in these 2 months.  Very happy...MN with liquid gold (sulfur), limited heat and protective styling is my winning combination. 

9/25 left 11/30 right


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

jprayze that is a ton of growth. Congrats! I'm still using my MN/sulfur pomade mix on my scalp every other day. I will see how much I've grown/retained during the end of year LC. I hope I get results like yours.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> jprayze that is a ton of growth. Congrats! I'm still using my MN/sulfur pomade mix on my scalp every other day. I will see how much I've grown/retained during the end of year LC. I hope I get results like yours.



Thanks!  I hope you have great results too!  I will probably do an end of the year LC.  I was so devastated about that crazy trim/cut earlier this year, but since then my hair has took off.  MN doesn't work for everyone, but it does work for some.


----------



## Mznelly (Dec 2, 2013)

So I made a mn/sulfur/metates mix a couple of days ago. I don't like using an oil mix nor do I like shaking my sulfur to make sure it's evenly distributed on my scalp so I basically mixed a few things together hoping I get a solid mix and I did!  Now before I started using this mix I had no new growth and now I'm noticing the crinkling and poofiness of new growth I just wish I took measures of everything I used  lol


----------



## jprayze (Dec 5, 2013)

Mznelly said:


> So I made a mn/sulfur/metates mix a couple of days ago. I don't like using an oil mix nor do I like shaking my sulfur to make sure it's evenly distributed on my scalp so I basically mixed a few things together hoping I get a solid mix and I did!  Now before I started using this mix I had no new growth and now I'm noticing the crinkling and poofiness of new growth I just wish I took measures of everything I used  lol



Mznelly what exactly are metates?


----------



## jprayze (Dec 5, 2013)

After wearing my hair straight for a week and not using MN, I started back yesterday.  I'm just applying it directly no mix.


----------



## Mznelly (Dec 5, 2013)

jprayze said:


> Mznelly what exactly are metates?



Megatek sorry  my phone corrected the word and I didn't notice


----------



## jprayze (Dec 5, 2013)

Mznelly said:


> Megatek sorry  my phone corrected the word and I didn't notice



Thanks!  Lol. That solves the mystery.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yesterday oiled my scalp with sulfur/MN mix.


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 14, 2013)

Has this irritated anyone's scalp. Or did you notice your scalp was super shiny after washing hair


----------



## jprayze (Dec 15, 2013)

[USER=248302]SingBrina[/USER];19378645 said:
			
		

> Has this irritated anyone's scalp. Or did you notice your scalp was super shiny after washing hair



I've never noticed either.  What else do you put on your scalp?


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 16, 2013)

I use jbco oil with it... hmm


----------



## jprayze (Dec 16, 2013)

[USER=248302]SingBrina[/USER];19383921 said:
			
		

> I use jbco oil with it... hmm



Try to isolate each product to determine what's causing the irritation.  I would clarify between using each product.


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 19, 2013)

My scalp is fine now. I just can't use it everyday lol


----------



## jprayze (Dec 21, 2013)

I think today makes 3 days this week using MN.  I want to do a LC and trim and hopefully with the growth I've obtained since my last LC, I will still be BSL after the trim.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 3, 2014)

Be back soon with my update...


----------



## knt1229 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a question. Please help if you can.

I have a relative with missing edges. She doesn't wear wigs or weaves but her hair around her edges will not fully grow in. It will grow in patches. 

Do you think using MN will help her? I was thinking of suggesting she mix some castor oil and MN and rub it on the bald patches around her scalp everyday.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 5, 2014)

knt1229 said:


> I have a question. Please help if you can.  I have a relative with missing edges. She doesn't wear wigs or weaves but her hair around her edges will not fully grow in. It will grow in patches.  Do you think using MN will help her? I was thinking of suggesting she mix some castor oil and MN and rub it on the bald patches around her scalp everyday.



Sorry for the late response but I think it's definitely worth a try!


----------



## BFeathers (Apr 6, 2014)

knt1229 said:


> I have a question. Please help if you can.
> 
> I have a relative with missing edges. She doesn't wear wigs or weaves but her hair around her edges will not fully grow in. It will grow in patches.
> 
> Do you think using MN will help her? I was thinking of suggesting she mix some castor oil and MN and rub it on the bald patches around her scalp everyday.



It's worth a shot with dedication. My sides began balding late last year due to stress and hormonal changes. I can pinpoint where it happened and those two things were the only big things going on.

I lurked here and found a recipe for an essential oil growth aid - cedarwood, rosemary, thyme and lavender. Basically the Rogaine treatment all natural. I've been using that with castor oil and MN mixed into an oily custard and my sides are finally starting to grow in!

But I'm OCD with it. I massage my scalp like crazy after I put it on with my fingers and a soft brush to where I feel my scalp tingling. It's growing slow but I see fuzz coming in in a little over 3 weeks so that's something1


----------



## Kentmane (Apr 21, 2014)

BFeathers said:


> It's worth a shot with dedication. My sides began balding late last year due to stress and hormonal changes. I can pinpoint where it happened and those two things were the only big things going on.
> 
> I lurked here and found a recipe for an essential oil growth aid - cedarwood, rosemary, thyme and lavender. Basically the Rogaine treatment all natural. I've been using that with castor oil and MN mixed into an oily custard and my sides are finally starting to grow in!
> 
> But I'm OCD with it. I massage my scalp like crazy after I put it on with my fingers and a soft brush to where I feel my scalp tingling. It's growing slow but I see fuzz coming in in a little over 3 weeks so that's something1



BFeathers

Did it work on your sides?


----------



## BFeathers (Apr 21, 2014)

Kentmane said:


> BFeathers
> 
> Did it work on your sides?



It's filling them in yes. Slowly but there's definitely noticeable fuzz.

My sides grow super slow and it's weird because I have hair on the very edge on my sides but not in the middle region. I do think the combo of castor oil, MN and those essential oils I listed is helping.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2014)

I know this challenge is old but is anyone still using MN?


----------



## shyekiera (Jun 5, 2014)

I still have a lot I may start back


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 5, 2014)

I still have a mix from over a year ago. I wonder if it's still good or is it too old?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2014)

Prettymetty I would start with a new mix.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 9, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I know this challenge is old but is anyone still using MN?



Hi I haven't used it in 2014, but I still have unopened tubes that are not expired so I may start again.


----------



## Kentmane (Jun 27, 2014)

I have been using it, after I discovered this thread. I have mixed mine with sulphur.


----------



## Pinkicey (Sep 20, 2014)

sugadoll said:


> I have  been a member of the Monistat/hair growth cult ; since 2005. Over the years I have had some setbacks using the product. Had big breakage in 2009 and ended up cutting my hair in to a TWA to even it . realized it makes my hair dry so I must condition condition, condition. But I swear by it . Currently I am using it with glovers mane and 14 in 1 along with grape seed oil. Remember the dryness I spoke of. This combo is to heavy for the summer months. So today I have mixed the MN with 14in 1 spray moisturizer alone. I have a personal challenge to grow out my hair 1/2 inch each month from May 2013 to Jan 2014. that is the third anniversary of my starting my healthy hair journey. I am realizing that with all aspects of hair care there is trial and error.



Did it make your scalp dry?  Were you using it all over your hair?


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

Mn is the only growth aid that I can use. I tried sulfur oil for a couple weeks and got horrible tangles and shedding. I tried castor oil and it made my scalp itch like crazy...

Last month I found a tiny tube of mn in my bathroom drawer and I applied it twice a week until I ran out. About 6 applications total. This is my growth from last month.

I rushed to Walmart to buy another tube once I saw my results. I have been using it undiluted about twice a week. I will post another update after my blowout next week. At this rate I will be bsl by February and Mbl by June


----------



## jprayze (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!!  In 2014, I didn't get nearly as much growth as I did in 2013 and I attribute that to not using MN.  I started again recently


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Thanks for sharing!!  In 2014, I didn't get nearly as much growth as I did in 2013 and I attribute that to not using MN.  I started again recently



I only grew 3 inches this year. If I can double that with mn I will be super happy  Would you like to host an Mn 2015 challenge? I will gladly join


----------



## jprayze (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I only grew 3 inches this year. If I can double that with mn I will be super happy  Would you like to host an Mn 2015 challenge? I will gladly join


  Hmmmm maybe I will!


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 16, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Hmmmm maybe I will!



Yeh. . Please do. .. Cuz I need to jump back on


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 16, 2014)

Kentmane said:


> I have been using it, after I discovered this thread. I have mixed mine with sulphur.



I'm using MN and sulfur too but I don't mix them, just alternate through the week.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Mn is the only growth aid that I can use. I tried sulfur oil for a couple weeks and got horrible tangles and shedding. I tried castor oil and it made my scalp itch like crazy...
> 
> Last month I found a tiny tube of mn in my bathroom drawer and I applied it twice a week until I ran out. About 6 applications total. This is my growth from last month.
> 
> I rushed to Walmart to buy another tube once I saw my results. I have been using it undiluted about twice a week. I will post another update after my blowout next week. At this rate I will be bsl by February and Mbl by June


Looks like more than an inch! I also use mine undiluted.  In the past, it gave me the fastest growth of any growth aid (1+ inches monthly), however, it seemed to wane after 2 consecutive months. Right now I'm only applying it to a portion of my hair that I cut too short when I BC'd because I know it will zoom my growth to catch up with the rest of my hair.

Sulfur has always given me consistent .75-1" growth 5 months on, one month off.  MN I have to do 2 months on, one month off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> Looks like more than an inch! I also use mine undiluted.  In the past, it gave me the fastest growth of any growth aid (1+ inches monthly), however, it seemed to wane after 2 consecutive months. Right now I'm only applying it to a portion of my hair that I cut too short when I BC'd because I know it will zoom my growth to catch up with the rest of my hair.
> 
> Sulfur has always given me consistent .75-1" growth 5 months on, one month off.  MN I have to do 2 months on, one month off.



I waa shocked when I saw the growth. It usually takes me 4 months to grow an inch.  I plan to use it for a couple months at a time and rest for one month in between. I am really excited about my end of year length check. This will be my first full month using mn. My appt is for Tuesday. I will post an update in this thread. We really need a '15 challenge or hangout spot


----------



## jprayze (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok be on the lookout ladies...I will start up a challenge/hangout because I'm trying to get to WL in 2015.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Not gon lie. This stuff got me to APL back in early 2013.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2014)

I applied mn mixed with lavender oil tonight. Then I  cross wrapped my hair. I will apply it again on Friday. Every 2-3 days works best for me.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 18, 2014)

^^Just looked at the beginning of this thread and sure enough this is the one I joined when I first tried MN. Yeah, I got good results for those two months. I think I was getting about 3/4" in each month for those two months. I need to try this again.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm in for a 2015 challenge. Going to get my mn today. I'll probably mix with grape seed oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^Just looked at the beginning of this thread and sure enough this is the one I joined when I first tried MN. Yeah, I got good results for those two months. I think I was getting about 3/4" in each month for those two months. I need to try this again.



Why did you stop? Did the effects wear off after 2 months? Most ladies only use mn for 2 months at a time and take a break, but some go 6 months or longer without a rest in between. I guess I'll see how my hair responds after the 2nd month


----------



## jprayze (Dec 18, 2014)

Just wanted to update that I'm using MN every other day, taking hairfinity, and using liquid gold sulfur, but I didn't take an official starting pic!  Oh well...all I need to know is my hair is growing LOL


----------



## Platinum (Dec 18, 2014)

I haven't used MN in a few months but I got good results this summer.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Why did you stop? Did the effects wear off after 2 months? Most ladies only use mn for 2 months at a time and take a break, but some go 6 months or longer without a rest in between. I guess I'll see how my hair responds after the 2nd month



Prettymetty that's when I wanted to try out NJoy oil. I wanted to see if it would work just as well. I didn't know I was a slow grower at the time and needed all the help I could get. I might go ahead and get a couple tubes from Target now that I think of it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm so excited about my blowout/length check on Tuesday. If I am bsb or longer I am gonna lose it


----------



## Platinum (Dec 19, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Prettymetty that's when I wanted to try out NJoy oil. I wanted to see if it would work just as well. I didn't know I was a slow grower at the time and needed all the help I could get. I might go ahead and get a couple tubes from Target now that I think of it.



Froreal3 had did NJoy's oil work for you?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2014)

@Platinum it worked very well. I gained considerable length and thickness when I used it about 4 - 5x per week for six months or so. I fell off in 2014 because I was testing out vitamins only and no topical aids. I restarted the NJoy oil in July 2014.

ETA: Here's some pics of my progress from 2013 when I was consistently using sulfur.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19158075&postcount=20


----------



## Platinum (Dec 19, 2014)

Froreal3 Great progress!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Platinum thanks! I hope to get that much progress this year by going back to topical aids sulfur and probably MN.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 19, 2014)

I applied my mn mixed with a drop of lavender oil. The lavender keeps my scalp from being too oily and it smells good


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2014)

I just got my hair blown out today so I won't be using mn for a week. I want to enjoy my sleek hair for a while. My hair is growing a lot faster with mn. At this rate I should be Bsl by March or April.

I am running low on my mn so I will stop at Walmart and get another tube this week. I use the Equate brand 7 day cream. It's only $5 a tube.


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just got my hair blown out today so I won't be using mn for a week. I want to enjoy my sleek hair for a while. My hair is growing a lot faster with mn. At this rate I should be Bsl by March or April.
> 
> I am running low on my mn so I will stop at Walmart and get another tube this week. I use the Equate brand 7 day cream. It's only $5 a tube.



You can get like 6 tubes on amazon for $17...if you wanna stock up. .. check ebay too

Is anyone starting a thread for next year. ..I need someone to keep me focused


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2014)

shyekiera said:


> You can get like 6 tubes on amazon for $17...if you wanna stock up. .. check ebay too
> 
> Is anyone starting a thread for next year. ..I need someone to keep me focused



Thanks girl. I think jprayze is starting the 2015 challenge


----------



## jprayze (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes, I hope to post the challenge by Dec 31!  Happy holidays ladies!


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 24, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Yes, I hope to post the challenge by Dec 31!  Happy holidays ladies!



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 26, 2014)

I am 4 days post blowout and I want to start applying my mn already. I want to grow at least 2 inches in 4 months so I can't get lazy 

I am going to apply it every second or third day along with a mini massage. I still haven't bought another tube so I have to be light handed with it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm gonna order that MN (probably 4%) on Amazon and start in a couple days. I want/need these two inches by April. I would be very happy with 5 inches this year.


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 26, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am 4 days post blowout and I want to start applying my mn already. I want to grow at least 2 inches in 4 months so I can't get lazy
> 
> I am going to apply it every second or third day along with a mini massage. I still haven't bought another tube so I have to be light handed with it.



I have started already. ..I don't know how I'm going to measure my growth...I don't straighten or do blow outs often. .


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 26, 2014)

shyekiera said:


> I have stayed already. ..I don't know how I'm going to measure my growth...I don't straighten or do blow outs often. .



You can do a monthly pull test with damp hair. My hair is kanky so if it isn't damp it won't stretch at all


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 26, 2014)

Guess who just got 2 tubes of Equate Monistat 7? This girl! I should've grabbed a few more, but I didn't want people judging me  I have enough to last me until mid March


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Prettymetty you're all up in my head. I just grabbed 3 tubes of 4% MN from Amazon.  I should receive it in by Jan 2nd. Until then, I'm going to stop by Walmart and pick up one bottle of Equate MN.


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Prettymetty you're all up in my head. I just grabbed 3 tubes of 4% MN from Amazon.  I should receive it in by Jan 2nd. Until then, I'm going to stop by Walmart and pick up one bottle of Equate MN.



Sigh I couldn't find the 4% when I looked


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Prettymetty you're all up in my head. I just grabbed 3 tubes of 4% MN from Amazon.  I should receive it in by Jan 2nd. Until then, I'm going to stop by Walmart and pick up one bottle of Equate MN.



How much was the 4%? It's so hard to find in stores


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Prettymetty you're all up in my head. I just grabbed 3 tubes of 4% MN from Amazon.  I should receive it in by Jan 2nd. Until then, I'm going to stop by Walmart and pick up one bottle of Equate MN.



And I still can't find it can u post a link


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought Monistat 3. It has those applicators in the box. When I purchased it, it had the green box on the description. Now it's blue for some reason. I got it from this seller.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 26, 2014)

I applied mn mixed with lavender oil, but I am getting tired of the smell of lavender. I want to buy a few more essential oils. Peppermint smells great...I want some grapefruit oil too. Just to mix things up a bit


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 26, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I applied mn mixed with lavender oil, but I am getting tired of the smell of lavender. I want to buy a few more essential oils. Peppermint smells great...I want some grapefruit oil too. Just to mix things up a bit



Puritan.com is having a sale on essential oils


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2014)

Massaged scalp w/some MN from Walmart. I don't think the MN 3 that I bought has the 4% because the one I saw at the store didn't. Oh well, I saw good results from 2% as well.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 28, 2014)

Is anyone hosting a 2015 challenge?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2014)

I started last night. I mixed it with jbco. I applied it on my crown and edges. I will use it every other day. I wash my hair once a week now, since it's in cornrows. My next length check won't be until I relax and I don't know when that will be.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm already feeling some action in my roots, but I have only applied mn once. My hair is only 6 days post blowout. If it's new growth already I am impressed. I will apply again tomorrow


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 28, 2014)

I have been using mn for a week now and I see done dark roots appearing (the rest of my hair is newly bleached) so I will see what my results are at the end is Jan


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2014)

Used MN and APB Essentially Organic and Green Powerhouse oils.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 28, 2014)

Going to get my mn tonight. Don't know what I'm mixing with but I guess I'll decide that on the drive home. Thinking about jbco and grapeseed oil.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 28, 2014)

KinksAndInk said:


> Is anyone hosting a 2015 challenge?





jprayze said:


> Yes, I hope to post the challenge by Dec 31!  Happy holidays ladies!



Jprayze's gonna get it going. I'm ready!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 28, 2014)

HappyAtLast said:


> Jprayze's gonna get it going. I'm ready!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2014)

I applied mn tonight undiluted. I think the water in the mn causes a tad bit of reversion. I try to get it on my scalp only, but sometimes it gets on my roots


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 29, 2014)

Applied mn for the first time ever tonight. Mixed with almond oil and elasta qp olive oil and mango butter moisturizer to make a cream instead of using it as a lumpy oil mixture. Hoping to see good results.


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 29, 2014)

Am I the only one who doesn't mix my MN..?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2014)

shyekiera said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't mix my MN..?



I don't mix mine. I apply it right to my scalp.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 29, 2014)

shyekiera said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't mix my MN..?



I use it straight most of the time, but every now and then I add a drop pf lavender oil to keep my scalp smelling fresh


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2014)

I am going to apply mn straight (from the tube) tomorrow and massage my scalp. What the heck I might invert for a few minutes too. I got goals dangit


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 31, 2014)

Prettymetty this is how I've been applying since last Friday. Yep I got goals too and I'd love to retain every inch I get and be on  my way to MBL by Dec 2015


----------



## jprayze (Dec 31, 2014)

2015 challenge will be posted today!!!


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 31, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am going to apply mn straight (from the tube) tomorrow and massage my scalp. What the heck I might invert for a few minutes too. I got goals dangit



I get confused about the inverting.... seems like massaging does the same right? Increased circulation or am I missing something


----------



## jprayze (Dec 31, 2014)

2015 Challenge is here:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=748799


----------



## jprayze (Dec 31, 2014)

Allandra Please close this thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2014)

shyekiera said:


> I get confused about the inverting.... seems like massaging does the same right? Increased circulation or am I missing something



There are many ways to increase circulation. The inversion method combines an oil, massage and being upside down to get the maximum amount of circulation in a short period of time. 4 minutes is all it takes


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Last night massaged in some MN and APB Green Powerhouse/Essentially Organic oil.


----------

